# How Seriously Are Fellow Preppers Taking This Coronavirus in North America?



## prepster5

What have you done to prep for this, if anything?


----------



## Tango2X

I do not know how seriously folks are taking this, but IMO-- we ain't seen nothing yet!
It will get a hell of a lot worse, and soon!


----------



## SOCOM42

Not much other than staying out of the Chinese market.

Only case here so far is in Boston, but some could show up in Worcester/ Worcester county sooner or later.

I live in the country in a town of 4,000, have little contact with anyone.

My shopping is limited to certain stores, can change if cases start to show up locally, that is in a 20 mile radius.

If things get bad, I will just close up and not leave my home until it has all blown over.


----------



## prepster5

Thanks for your replies. I am just trying to get a pulse on what other like minds are thinking. I am in Canada and a very good distance from all confirmed cases thus far, however have taken some preparation measures over the past week and trying to gauge if we went overkill or not. Would rather have though than to have not, on this unknown and developing situation..


----------



## Robie

There are a few threads about it you may get the pulse from.


----------



## prepster5

Robie said:


> There are a few threads about it you may get the pulse from.


can you direct me to which ones? I saw the guy in texas who was doing decontamination but otherwise i am clearly brand new to this site and just figured out how to post.. trying to find more. thanks for your help!


----------



## Denton

prepster5 said:


> can you direct me to which ones? I saw the guy in texas who was doing decontamination but otherwise i am clearly brand new to this site and just figured out how to post.. trying to find more. thanks for your help!


Click the Active Topics button at the top of the page and you'll see a few threads listed. You'll like them.

As for me, I'm stocking up on quite a bit more food, this weekend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Not concerned at all.

Retired, and living rurally. Haven't been to the city since I quit work almost 4 years ago.

Now, if I lived in a big city, or still commuted to one for work, I'd pay more attention.


----------



## Chiefster23

I’m in really good shape, but I always think I could improve in lots of areas. If more infections start to show up here in the USA I will increase food and dog food stocks. I’ve been thinking of purchasing more antibiotics. Antibiotics have no effect against viruses, but I read where we import most of our drugs from factories around the Wuhan area. Antibiotics may become scarce in the near future.


----------



## Snake_doctor

We're well stocked up on medical supplies. But for right now it's not really something to worry about, just another situation to keep an eye on.


----------



## NKAWTG

Not doing anything outside normal, we have our preps.
No cases in my state at the moment, that will change in time.
With a mortality rate equal to the Spanish Flu of 1918 at about 2% of infected patients, I'm not all that worried.


----------



## Smitty901

As I said before . 24 people have died in Wisconsin from the flu this season. That is just one state . So if we were going to get real worried about a virus we should be worried about the flu. Head lines sell news what is the big one of the day. Now if you want to have some fun. Figure out the precentage of the US population as it compares to the New Virus in China . The deaths in China would be a very small percentage.
I am not saying the new one is not serious.

"CDC estimates* that, from October 1, 2019, through January 25, 2020, there have been: 10,000 – 25,000 deaths "
"180,000 – 310,000 flu hospitalizations"


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> As I said before . 24 people have died in Wisconsin from the flu this season. That is just one state . So if we were going to get real worried about a virus we should be worried about the flu. Head lines sell news what is the big one of the day. Now if you want to have some fun. Figure out the precentage of the US population as it compares to the New Virus in China . The deaths in China would be a very small percentage.
> I am not saying the new one is not serious.
> 
> "CDC estimates* that, from October 1, 2019, through January 25, 2020, there have been: 10,000 - 25,000 deaths "
> "180,000 - 310,000 flu hospitalizations"


And how many of the dead ones did not get the flu shot?

How many came down with it, had already had the shot which resulted in a diminished attack?


----------



## hawgrider

prepster5 said:


> can you direct me to which ones? I saw the guy in texas who was doing decontamination but otherwise i am clearly brand new to this site and just figured out how to post.. trying to find more. thanks for your help!


The colloidal silver nebulizer decontamination garage Texan ?


----------



## A Watchman

I have a question also .... how does one get to be a prepster, is that like a hipster prepper? Please explain. :vs_shocked:


----------



## KUSA

I’m not taking serious because they’ll release the cure after the enough Chinese are culled. At this rate it won’t take long.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I'll increase my stocks of bleach/pool shock, detergents, soaps, disinfectants if things start to look bad.. Need to keep your house clean, if someone in the family comes down with it so it don't spread.

As far as treatment it's like any other flu, get rest, take care of yourself. Re-hydration fluid can be handy, I make my own from various salts and sugar. Decongestants and expectorants can help if the lungs become involved. Herbal teas, honey, and soups help with that too.

Might be good to have antibiotics, a bad flu often allows bacterial infections of the lungs. The pneumonia can kill you too.

I'm pretty well set with food stocks, have enough wood (heat/cooking) that I can stay home and not have contact with people.

I also mentioned that money can carry germs, and they go right in your pocket. I don't think they really know yet, how long this virus can live on various surfaces? Wash your hands a lot, don't touch your eyes, nose mouth, unless you've washed up. Same with other things that you touch like door knobs/handles, gas pumps, etc


----------



## prepster5

hawgrider said:


> The colloidal silver nebulizer decontamination garage Texan ?


yep that guy


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> I have a question also .... how does one get to be a prepster, is that like a hipster prepper? Please explain. :vs_shocked:


You're just hoping it's a hippy chick


----------



## Denton

prepster5 said:


> yep that guy


Pay more attention to Fangferrier's thread. He is way, way smarter.


----------



## prepster5

A Watchman said:


> I have a question also .... how does one get to be a prepster, is that like a hipster prepper? Please explain. :vs_shocked:


hm nothing to explain... just a random username my brain spat out on a whim to sign up? more of a red neck gal myself :encouragement: lol


----------



## prepster5

Smitty901 said:


> As I said before . 24 people have died in Wisconsin from the flu this season. That is just one state . So if we were going to get real worried about a virus we should be worried about the flu. Head lines sell news what is the big one of the day. Now if you want to have some fun. Figure out the precentage of the US population as it compares to the New Virus in China . The deaths in China would be a very small percentage.
> I am not saying the new one is not serious.
> 
> "CDC estimates* that, from October 1, 2019, through January 25, 2020, there have been: 10,000 - 25,000 deaths "
> "180,000 - 310,000 flu hospitalizations"


i guess the only thing about this is there is 4 months of stats to compile on the flu, whereas there is only 3 weeks worth in this case? but i guess we'll have to wait and see???


----------



## prepster5

Denton said:


> Pay more attention to Fangferrier's thread. He is way, way smarter.


i will try look for that guy


----------



## SGG

prepster5 said:


> i will try look for that guy


Here you go

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...s-now-spreading-worldwide.html#/topics/119339



A Watchman said:


> I have a question also .... how does one get to be a prepster, is that like a hipster prepper? Please explain. :vs_shocked:





SGG said:


> You're just hoping it's a hippy chick


I'm going to go ahead and say I called it. @A Watchman knows what I mean.



prepster5 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I am just trying to get a pulse on what other like minds are thinking. I am in Canada and a very good distance from all confirmed cases thus far, however have taken some preparation measures over the past week and trying to gauge if we went overkill or not. Would rather have though than to have not, on this unknown and developing situation..


What preparations have you done? To answer your question, I haven't done anything except try to be more observant. Our local Hardware store has an entire shelf dedicated to rows and rows of masks. I was there yesterday and thought it was kind of strange that a Chinese man was standing there contemplating right in front of them.


----------



## prepster5

SGG said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...s-now-spreading-worldwide.html#/topics/119339I'm going to go ahead and say I called it. @A Watchman knows what I mean.


thanks for the link. yeah thats the kind of shit that makes me me uneasy.. i am only used to prepping for tsunamis, this is another level. glad my 300 km round trip to the city today for a "stock up" for food and bleach and a bunch of other seemingly important crap wasn't overzealous.

i have also noticed the mask shortage, as well as hand sanitizer..

i dont wanna sound like the texan guy because we don't have a decontamination station per se, but if the worst case happened we have the supplies... and food and protection, so i think that covers the important bases. i don't think I'm going to get the virus but i really don't know how bad anything will/ can get, if at all..


----------



## SGG

prepster5 said:


> thanks for the link.
> 
> i dont wanna sound like the texan guy


No problem. What you sound like is more prepared than me. I haven't bought any masks. If I did, I would have to shave my beard. I've trimmed, but not shaved my beard in over 10 years.


----------



## Inor

I travel a LOT for business. This week I am in Toronto, next week Monreal. Both have a significant populations of Chinese. I am not too worried at this point. If I get it, I get it, life will go on; or it won't. This one does not seem too serious.

The absolute worst flu I ever had in my life also came from a trip to Toronto and it never made the news. I picked it up working with a bunch of Indians (dot Indians, not feather Indians). I gave it to my wife. We were both down and out for at least 2 weeks. We called it "The Dot Flu". We were both hoping we would die from that one. This one sounds like it is really bad for a day or two, then it either kills you or goes away as quickly as it came on. When I do eventually get back home, we live in the middle of nowhere, so I will stick close to the ranch for a week or two in case I have it and do not know. But beyond that, I will not change much.

So no, my preps have not changed at all. We have plenty of food and everything else. The only thing I am short of right now is free cash flow and that is because the government just finished their 2 times per year robbery of my bank account. Piss on 'em!


----------



## prepster5

some of the ol' family members think I'm nuts when i urge them to grab a few things that are still on the shelves while they can, "just in case" :vs_worry::laugh: i am also lucky to live in the country


----------



## Denton

prepster5 said:


> some of the ol' family members think I'm nuts when i urge them to grab a few things that are still on the shelves while they can, "just in case" :vs_worry::laugh: i am also lucky to live in the country


You know what? I had no confidence that the geeks would get the country ready for Y2K. I prepared. Not just for me but me family. Turned out, there were very few glitches. I even complimented the company geek who worked like a mad man to get things right. 
Days later, my older brother thanked me for prepping for the entire family. 
Do what you think is right. It doesn't matter if your family doesn't understand as long as they don't die.


----------



## hawgrider

IP check ? Just food for thought.


----------



## Prepared One

I am not overly concerned about any of this. More people are dying of the regular flu then the china bug. I am well stocked with masks, drugs, antibiotics, sanitizer, soaps, etc. It's worth keeping an eye on. I don't think it's anything to panic over. Now, the democrats on the other hand......................................


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> IP check ? Just food for thought.


You think?


----------



## hawgrider

prepster5 said:


> yep that guy


Did you see what happened to that nutcase?


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> You're just hoping it's a hippy chick


Was I right ... or was I right?


----------



## BamaDOC

I'm very concerned about this outbreak.
few reasons.
1 Corona virus is basically the same virus as the common cold... easily transmits/ spreads (think cold season)
2 It has already spread all over China and the world increasing chances it will become a pandemic.
3 China has the resources to contain an epidemic (military state, financial resources, cooperative public, and health care system) however
I fear Thailand, India, Africa will not be able to contain it, making it impossible to screen incoming visitors to the USA based on nationality.
4 Mortality from this virus by early estimates is significantly higher than the FLU... think 20 -50x higher. especially for people over the age of 60
5 an epidemic in the USA I fear will create panic, hysteria, and overloading of our health care system and infrastructure....

on a FEAR scale of 1-10 I'm at a 4
when it becomes epidemic (escapes containment /quarantine)in a foreign country other than china … fear level 5
when it becomes epidemic in the USA (escapes containment /quarantine in the USA) …. fear level 6
when it becomes epidemic in Alabama (escapes containment /quarantine) …. fear level 7
when it becomes epidemic in my city) …. fear level 8
when food / gasoline / infrastructure utilities fail …. fear level 9
when they institute curfews and military law .. .fear level 10....

I have a plan for increased preps for each level of fear.....
for now I'm up to 2 months of food / dry goods.
I've stocked up on masks, medication (anti pyretics) anti diarrheals, electrolyte replacements, and decon supplies
bleach, multipurpose cleaners, 70% rubbing alcohol 70% , and stuff for decontamination stations, room...
air venting.

if it goes higher,, I will try to increase preps,... prior to the expected paranoia and fear...


----------



## Denton

@BamaDOC - Please start a thread in the introduction sub forum so we can give you a proper welcome. 
Denton from Dale County.


----------



## Slippy

Close the borders and all should be well. Any citizens rescued from these shithole countries, keep them in isolation until they are deemed a non carrier.


----------



## prepster5

hawgrider said:


> IP check ? Just food for thought.


hmm pardon my ignorance, what is an ip check? an ip address check haha


----------



## hawgrider

prepster5 said:


> hmm pardon my ignorance, what is an ip check? an ip address check haha


That's correct. :vs_cool:


----------



## prepster5

hawgrider said:


> Did you see what happened to that nutcase?


nope haven't kept up on the thread (if thats where something happened to him).. although was interested with the bourbon and cbd treatments :vs_laugh:


----------



## prepster5

hawgrider said:


> That's correct. :vs_cool:


trying to figure out where I am, or is something i should be doing to prep something :vs_laugh: if you look up my ip it would drop you in the middle of nowhere in a snowbank.


----------



## hawgrider

prepster5 said:


> nope haven't kept up on the thread (if thats where something happened to him).. although was interested with the bourbon and cbd treatments :vs_laugh:


He be gone from here. He committed suicide.


----------



## prepster5

Inor said:


> I travel a LOT for business. This week I am in Toronto, next week Monreal. Both have a significant populations of Chinese. I am not too worried at this point. If I get it, I get it, life will go on; or it won't. This one does not seem too serious.
> 
> The absolute worst flu I ever had in my life also came from a trip to Toronto and it never made the news. I picked it up working with a bunch of Indians (dot Indians, not feather Indians). I gave it to my wife. We were both down and out for at least 2 weeks. We called it "The Dot Flu". We were both hoping we would die from that one. This one sounds like it is really bad for a day or two, then it either kills you or goes away as quickly as it came on. When I do eventually get back home, we live in the middle of nowhere, so I will stick close to the ranch for a week or two in case I have it and do not know. But beyond that, I will not change much.
> 
> So no, my preps have not changed at all. We have plenty of food and everything else. The only thing I am short of right now is free cash flow and that is because the government just finished their 2 times per year robbery of my bank account. Piss on 'em!


yikes... safe travels sir. your dot flu sounds horrific. interesting it didn't make the news, since the norwalk did which didn't last as long (but was also horrific i know from experience) :-|


----------



## prepster5

hawgrider said:


> He be gone from here. He committed suicide.


so got himself banned from the forum i take it? he did seem very intense.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

As of now its a blip on the radar for me. Something to keep an eye on but not anything to raise the alarm about. I did pick up some masks although I don't know if I'd ever wear them except maybe to work if things got bad enough. Kind of glad I did, because when I checked again last week out of curiosity they had sold out despite having a decent number in stock the last time I checked.

It seems these health scares keep popping up, Ebola from a couple years ago comes to mind. People start freaking out when there really is nothing to freak out about yet. Personally I blame tv shows like The Walking Dead. 

All you really need is to look at the list of stuff recommended by ready.gov and expand on it, you should have supplies to last you longer than the 3 days they recommend.


----------



## prepster5

A Watchman said:


> I have a question also .... how does one get to be a prepster, is that like a hipster prepper? Please explain. :vs_shocked:


you know what I've done some thinking and because my son repeats every bad word i say, i've resorted to using "sheister" as a descriptive word, so the "ster" part is just at the forefront of my mind ha.


----------



## prepster5

NotTooProudToHide said:


> As of now its a blip on the radar for me. Something to keep an eye on but not anything to raise the alarm about. I did pick up some masks although I don't know if I'd ever wear them except maybe to work if things got bad enough. Kind of glad I did, because when I checked again last week out of curiosity they had sold out despite having a decent number in stock the last time I checked.
> 
> It seems these health scares keep popping up, Ebola from a couple years ago comes to mind. People start freaking out when there really is nothing to freak out about yet. Personally I blame tv shows like The Walking Dead.
> 
> All you really need is to look at the list of stuff recommended by ready.gov and expand on it, you should have supplies to last you longer than the 3 days they recommend.


thank you, i am going to look ready.gov up. you know i always hated those zombie ect shows, have never even sat through one. but maybe i should just to witness a "worst case" biological scenario lol


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

prepster5 said:


> thank you, i am going to look ready.gov up. you know i always hated those zombie ect shows, have never even sat through one. but maybe i should just to witness a "worst case" biological scenario lol


They're fun but you have to discern between fantasy and reality.

https://www.ready.gov/kit There's a direct link to their page about building a kit. Like I said, its a start but it should be expanded upon. There is a lot of information on this site about home kits, car kits, and bug out bags.


----------



## Deebo

Hey @prepster5 don't be discouraged, we here get a little on edge right after a troll or person "goes off the deep end". 
Welcome, and prep away.
As for me, and my family, we just wash our hands more, use sanitizer more, and I might start adding a drop of bleach to a sink full of water and dipping the clean dishes in, then let then air dry, like usual. My dishwasher is disconnected at the moment. 
Having kids in school, and being a coach for several sports, if it comes here, we will be exposed. 
Like stated above, hundreds die from the flu, and a few die from this corona virus? ehh, I m not scared.


----------



## paulag1955

This is from the My Patriot Supply website. So either the already prepared are upping their game or the unprepared have taken notice.


----------



## Notold63

I saw a Doctor on tv the other night who said if this outbreak doesn’t turn into a major worldwide pandemic, then something else that comes along will. According to him we are overdue and I agree.


----------



## paulag1955

I also noticed when I was in Walmart last week that their selection of long term storage food was very picked over. It looked as though there had been a run on it. And their website is out of stock on some of the items.


----------



## paraquack

Have been prepared since before the Ebola got here. Cautious, wait and see.


----------



## prepster5

Deebo said:


> Hey @prepster5 don't be discouraged, we here get a little on edge right after a troll or person "goes off the deep end".
> Welcome, and prep away.
> As for me, and my family, we just wash our hands more, use sanitizer more, and I might start adding a drop of bleach to a sink full of water and dipping the clean dishes in, then let then air dry, like usual. My dishwasher is disconnected at the moment.
> Having kids in school, and being a coach for several sports, if it comes here, we will be exposed.
> Like stated above, hundreds die from the flu, and a few die from this corona virus? ehh, I m not scared.


What point would you take your kids out of school and request work to do at home? My husband is ready to do it asap and i try to maintain that "its not that close (yet)"... i told myself if it shows up in the "big centre" an hour away then i would...


----------



## Demitri.14

We rarely use antibiotics in our home. So how would one stock up on broad spectrum anti-b's. And what is their shelf life ?


----------



## prepster5

Demitri.14 said:


> We rarely use antibiotics in our home. So how would one stock up on broad spectrum anti-b's. And what is their shelf life ?


we also try very hard to not use antibiotics .. i think i have a sinus infection of sorts right now and thinking about going to the docs anyway, just for the meds to stock pile.. have to make the time and soon


----------



## paulag1955

"We rarely use antibiotics in our home. So how would one stock up on broad spectrum anti-b's. And what is their shelf life ?"

Google "fish antibiotics." Except for the tetracyclines, antibiotics will remain effective indefinitely if stored properly.


----------



## jimLE

im taking it serious. but yet im remaining cool n calm about it.im not only keeping up with the corona virus.im also keeping up with the flu.1 person well within walking distance had a touch of the flu.anda small town 12 miles from me. has closed their schools for the week due to flu like symptoms. I've gone through at least some of my medical supplies.in which i got out cold medicine's and other items.then placed them in my bathroom closet.so they'll be in one location. and yes.ineed to finish doing that.and locate and buy more n95 mask.on account I figure 3 of them won't be enough.


----------



## Smitty901

We have one case in Wisconsin. Some liberal from Madison area was hanging with their heroes in China. I figured it would turn up here we have a bunch of China supporters in the UW system.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## BamaDOC

2/8/20 update

I reviewed news coming out of china this morning.
for the last 72 hrs, there has been a huge decrease in information coming from the chinese news outlets.
just propaganda, and positive uplifting stories...
independent reports have shown the situation in the hubei provence is getting much worse.

the new ' hospitals' they have built are mostly quarantine centers, where patients are herded together so they can't spread infection to the populace.
they are not receiving medical care in these centers.
this is telling me they have reached the breaking point of medical resources and are sacrificing the whole provence to try to stop spread of disease elsewhere.
think : cutting off an infected limb from the body, to save a life... sacrifice limb for life.

from what I am reading they are focusing on the rest of mainland china for their medical resources... and taking hubei provence as a loss..

this is concerning as China is again showing lack of transparency on information ie censorship and lies.
that the disease is out of control in a country with a strong health care system (relative to the rest of the world) and strong financial resources.
spread continues to increase in number of countries and cases... with a much higher mortality than the WHO claims (2%)

if you look at the johns hopkins coronavirus map - (google it)
the top two right handed boxes give a number ... number of deaths vs number recovered.
that will give you an idea of the mortality of the disease.
the flu is 1 death : 1000 cases.
so far the numbers are roughly 1:4... for now it is too early to guestimate the mortality... as most people have recently acquired the disease and have not fallen in to either category... recovered or died.
but it is extremely concerning that in a health care system which is strong but overwhelmed (hubei provence) that their mortality numbers are 100x higher than everywhere else in China.

I pray that we can slow the spread for long enough for a vaccine to be developed and ready for mass dispersal.
otherwise we could be in the same boat. - panic- stores running out of masks, sanitizer, soap, and disinfectants. shortages of food, and martial law.


----------



## Smitty901

Talked with my daughter last night of 225 students yesterday 25 out due to illness. Cold, flu type A or B. Tow other near by private church run schools close for the same reasons. Nothing to do with coronavirus. Just an example of how the flavor of the day is distorted in the news.
China does not have an effect healthcare system. In China a die off is ok and seen as a benefit.


----------



## BamaDOC

ps...
any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?

My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
they all said I'm crazy.

I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...

Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


----------



## Smitty901

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?
> 
> My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
> I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
> they all said I'm crazy.
> 
> I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
> too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
> or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...
> 
> Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


 Well the wife thing and firearms best I can offer is marry a Marine. She be pissed if you don't. Really hard issue to deal with education is the only thing you can do.


----------



## Chiefster23

Same situation here. The wife isn’t on board with prepping. She thinks Walmart will always be open and nothing bad will ever happen. Those of us that have traveled the world know better. I just ignore her negative comments and keep on doing what I feel is best. At a bare minimum, I would have a shotgun in the house. 

I’m on my 3rd wife so obviously I can’t give you any intelligent input on dealing with the wife. Good luck.


----------



## Maine-Marine

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?
> 
> My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
> I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
> they all said I'm crazy.
> 
> I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
> too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
> or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...
> 
> Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


unplug phone line and internet and misplace the cells phones.........

Hire a few good old boys to come over to your house and start pounding on the door and yelling for Carl to come out. make threats, ect....


----------



## A Watchman

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


Absolutely, get another one. trading them off isn't as hard as it seems. It took me 3 times before I got it (her) right.


----------



## BamaDOC

hahaa thanks Chiefster...


----------



## prepster5

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?
> 
> My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
> I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
> they all said I'm crazy.
> 
> I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
> too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
> or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...
> 
> Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


my hubby is 9.8/10 concerned and has us prepping for what i like to tease him as a zombie apocalypse. I am about a 7/10, if it is confirmed in my province and when / if hits the major centre an hour away then i will be 9.9/10 and will pull the school aged kid from school and do work at home until we feel things are under control. Apparently people of asian decent are more prone to it so that point brings me slight relief. I am trying to be "reasonable" however if my man is "this" concerned and can talk me through all of his points (even if its panic / stores / stock-wise and not even getting the virus itself) then i am on board with stocking up in all departments. It doesn't hurt?? Get it while its there. I felt a little weird in costco the other day with my roller pallet thing struggling to get it down the aisles lol. I think your wife prefers to keep her head in the sand because it is easier that way, and distracting herself with anything else because this is scary. I am sure deep down she feels better knowing you are taking care of things though. As a wife I am fully on board and actively participating, but my hubby says its his job anyway to ensure we are taken care of (of which he is also a little obsessive and does amp up my anxiety, and i do have to tell him to quit it at times, but he has no one else to talk to about this). Our parents and siblings who live in the city (we don't) think we are nuts and just say things like "oh yes its good to be prepared" and brush me off too, leaving it at that, meanwhile they are going to the inner city for dinner and shopping ect ect and i just shake my head. No one else appears concerned in the least. They believe the media and don't have time / choose not to look into things any further. I work in a field where I have seen what "little" the media is given and how they twist it from there.. (but am currently on mat leave). And there is a part of me which does agree with the "lower risk" thing but nothing eases my anxiety like having some things put away. My siblings prefer to sit and stew in anxiety (which they are concerned about it too) and distract themselves with "fun" things as it sounds like your wife does. I feel like I need to prep for them too but I can't afford to get them everything we got... we went 90% all out. And people like my parents can, however they choose not to go to the extent that I think they should and it makes me sad. And even if I could afford it or just went ahead and prepped them anyway, they would look in their buckets / crates and "KNOW" in their minds we are paranoid and nuts. A passing thought of "you're paranoid" vs. the quintessential family nut jobs we would become (which also makes me sad, although they would never say it to my face lol). And here we think we are just prepped with the immediate and emergent survival basics. Including fire power (which does just come with being in the country, we didn't necessarily go out of our way for that) but we had been prepping for tsunamis for a decade prior to this, and our families have never had to prep for anything. we no longer live near the ocean but our prep game is strong because of it. Everything is good until its not.


----------



## Chiefster23

A Watchman said:


> Absolutely, get another one. trading them off isn't as hard as it seems. It took me 3 times before I got it (her) right.


Ummmmm. Trading them off is easy. BUT IT IS VERY EXPENSIVE$$$$$


----------



## Smitty901

I knew the family thing was a one shot deal for me. I took 15 minutes to be sure she was the one I would marry when we met. It took 10 days we were married. That was 43 years ago. It pays to take the time to get it right. I had kind of decided that the require number of firearms had been reached. She did not agree.


----------



## BamaDOC

@prepster5



prepster5 said:


> ... I think your wife prefers to keep her head in the sand because it is easier that way, and distracting herself with anything else because this is scary. ...... My siblings prefer to sit and stew in anxiety (which they are concerned about it too) and distract themselves with "fun" things as it sounds like your wife does. I feel like I need to prep for them too but I can't afford to get them everything we got... we went 90% all out. And people like my parents can, however they choose not to go to the extent that I think they should and it makes me sad. And even if I could afford it or just went ahead and prepped them anyway, they would look in their buckets / crates and "KNOW" in their minds we are paranoid and nuts. A passing thought of "you're paranoid" vs. the quintessential family nut jobs we would become (which also makes me sad, although they would never say it to my face lol). And here we think we are just prepped with the immediate and emergent survival basics. Including fire power (which does just come with being in the country, we didn't necessarily go out of our way for that) but we had been prepping for tsunamis for a decade prior to this, and our families have never had to prep for anything. we no longer live near the ocean but our prep game is strong because of it. Everything is good until its not.


thank you for the feedback
I spoke with my parents and wife again...
they neither want to talk about it.. or want to think about it... 
agreed head in the sand..

fyi.. the CDC just announced an hour ago .. that it is inevitable that the WuhanCorona virus will outbreak in the usa.
The CDC's plan is not prevention, but to slow the transmission and minimize the number effected...

I think the hope is that with warmer weather ie spring summer.. coronaviruses tend to spread less... and the outbreak will burn out.
also the hope is that there will be a vaccine in 2021... and natural immunity to the virus will build over the next few years...

I will just keep stocking on supplies so we can keep our trips to the grocery store and target to a minimum...
our hope is to minimize contact with the general public


----------



## Denton

BamaDOC said:


> @prepster5
> 
> thank you for the feedback
> I spoke with my parents and wife again...
> they neither want to talk about it.. or want to think about it...
> agreed head in the sand..
> 
> fyi.. the CDC just announced an hour ago .. that it is inevitable that the WuhanCorona virus will outbreak in the usa.
> The CDC's plan is not prevention, but to slow the transmission and minimize the number effected...
> 
> I think the hope is that with warmer weather ie spring summer.. coronaviruses tend to spread less... and the outbreak will burn out.
> also the hope is that there will be a vaccine in 2021... and natural immunity to the virus will build over the next few years...
> 
> I will just keep stocking on supplies so we can keep our trips to the grocery store and target to a minimum...
> our hope is to minimize contact with the general public


Bad news for me. I always get a summer cold.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I'm going to take a second to discuss what I find to be the most serious aspect of the coronavirus, and its not limited to the coronavirus. What has me concerened over all else is the panic buying. 

This isn't the first time I've seen it, back in 09 when the Ice Storm hit I watched people spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars on generators and remember watching the news talk about when a shipment came in and seeing the people line up around the block trying to get one. I remember when we had a massive water main break a couple years ago that set the water pressure to nothing and seeing all the bottled water in town disappear within hours, funny story here I was working part time at a sporting goods store and there had been cases of bottled water that where in the way and hadn't moved in months that disappeared within an hour. I remember when low end DPMS Ar-15's went from 500 dollars to 1500 dollars and you couldn't find them due to fear of an assault weapons ban. 

Point being you need to get your basic preps in order because when the event happens its going to be difficult if not impossible to get supplies you need. People are going to horde, people are going to buy up everything in your area. Its already happened and the events I listed above aren't even close to what a massive pandemic would be like. I'm sure there are members here much older than I that can remember similar situations, perhaps ones that where even more extreme where something happened and supplies became short.


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> @prepster5
> 
> thank you for the feedback
> I spoke with my parents and wife again...
> they neither want to talk about it.. or want to think about it...
> agreed head in the sand..
> 
> fyi.. the CDC just announced an hour ago .. that it is inevitable that the WuhanCorona virus will outbreak in the usa.
> The CDC's plan is not prevention, but to slow the transmission and minimize the number effected...
> 
> I think the hope is that with warmer weather ie spring summer.. coronaviruses tend to spread less... and the outbreak will burn out.
> also the hope is that there will be a vaccine in 2021... and natural immunity to the virus will build over the next few years...
> 
> I will just keep stocking on supplies so we can keep our trips to the grocery store and target to a minimum...
> our hope is to minimize contact with the general public


As a general rule, I always try to minimize my contact with the general public. They be dumbasses out there. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl

BamaDOC said:


> ...
> 
> fyi.. the CDC just announced an hour ago .. that it is inevitable that the WuhanCorona virus will outbreak in the usa.
> The CDC's plan is not prevention, but to slow the transmission and minimize the number effected...
> 
> ...


 Hey doc - do you still happen to have a link to that? CDC's not going for prevention (developing an antivirus) points to the fast mutation aspect. Thanks!


----------



## BamaDOC

MountainGirl said:


> Hey doc - do you still happen to have a link to that? CDC's not going for prevention (developing an antivirus) points to the fast mutation aspect. Thanks!


https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/04/health/coronavirus-slow-strategy-cdc/index.html

_The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention expects to find more coronavirus cases in the United States, and more cases involving person-to-person transmission. Still, it says, the risk to the American public is low.

"It's important to know that this strategy is not meant to catch every single traveler returning from China with novel coronavirus," Dr. Nancy Messonnier, director of CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said at a press briefing Monday. "Given the nature of this virus and how it's spreading, that would be impossible. But working together, we can catch the majority of them."
The goal instead is "to slow the entry of this virus into the United States," she said. _


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

BamaDOC said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/04/health/coronavirus-slow-strategy-cdc/index.html
> 
> _The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention expects to find more coronavirus cases in the United States, and more cases involving person-to-person transmission. Still, it says, the risk to the American public is low.
> 
> "It's important to know that this strategy is not meant to catch every single traveler returning from China with novel coronavirus," Dr. Nancy Messonnier, director of CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said at a press briefing Monday. "Given the nature of this virus and how it's spreading, that would be impossible. But working together, we can catch the majority of them."
> The goal instead is "to slow the entry of this virus into the United States," she said. _


I tend to believe relatively the opposite of what most mainstream news says in the name of authority.

If they say "the risk to the American public is low." then it's probably substantially higher than that.

I've added a few things to the stores generally speaking but nothing that couldn't or shouldn't be there in general.

Personally I think the Chinese government is only letting us see what they want us to see and that the contagion is likely beyond their control.

Make ready. Stand vigilant. This too shall pass. Godspeed.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?
> 
> My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
> I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
> they all said I'm crazy.
> 
> I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
> too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
> or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...
> 
> Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


 @BamaDOC

I can help but it will not be easy.

First; Stop using the term "Prepper" especially around other people.

You are doing the right thing by not talking to others about your plans and simply going about getting prepared. Good job!

As you know, being prepared is more than just storing rice and beans. Its having the proper tools and the knowledge for any and everything that CAN and WILL happen. Its a journey with no end, I'll assure you of that.

Here comes the hard part. Your wife.

I'll make some assumptions and then I'll give you a plan.

I'll assume that since you are a Doc, your wife considers herself pretty dang important and enjoys the social lifestyle that your hard work and earnings has afforded her to enjoy, correct?

The circle of friends that she runs in are similar in status and income right? Many are sweet southern college educated sorority debutante types right? And you and wife probably have sweet cute attractive young children too? I'll assume since you mentioned the Birmingham area that Homewood, Vestavia, Mt Brook, Hoover area is pretty familiar to y'all right? Nothing too bad happens in those beautiful suburban wealthy areas right? But just over the mountain is pretty bad mama-jammas...

Now here is the hard part for you and your wife...

These guys are about to break into your home, rape and sodomize your wife and children, and brutally murder you while they watch.

























Now I'm sure you go to the gym every so often and you are pretty proud of your bench press? Maybe even ran a 10k once or twice and can do 50 pushups?

But are you going to stop these thugs from violating every orifice in your pretty little wife and children?

Ask her what flavor of thug she wants for a long weekend of fun?... or if having a firearm or 6 in your home would be the best thing for you to do to protect your family.


----------



## MountainGirl

That @Slippy ^^ is really good advice.

@*BamaDOC* - if you decide to show her those pictures, make your goodbyes in here first... cause she will never let you log back in.

Good luck!


----------



## Smitty901

BamaDOC said:


> @prepster5
> 
> thank you for the feedback
> I spoke with my parents and wife again...
> they neither want to talk about it.. or want to think about it...
> agreed head in the sand..
> 
> fyi.. the CDC just announced an hour ago .. that it is inevitable that the WuhanCorona virus will outbreak in the usa.
> The CDC's plan is not prevention, but to slow the transmission and minimize the number effected...
> 
> I think the hope is that with warmer weather ie spring summer.. coronaviruses tend to spread less... and the outbreak will burn out.
> also the hope is that there will be a vaccine in 2021... and natural immunity to the virus will build over the next few years...
> 
> I will just keep stocking on supplies so we can keep our trips to the grocery store and target to a minimum...
> our hope is to minimize contact with the general public


CDC plan is pocket lots of cash off of it. Twist it to a political agenda Little else.


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> ps...
> any advice from the community for dealing with wife.. family who think that your prepper planning is paranoid and crazy?
> 
> My wife started commentating that she was sick of my newfound recent obsession of reading news, and webpages on prepping.
> I spoke to my parents and siblings to start purchasing dry goods, food, sanitizer, mask, tp, bleach etc...
> they all said I'm crazy.
> 
> I dont speak about it to anyone at work other than a few military friends who are similarly preparing.
> too many folks get upset and say they dont want to think about it...
> or they just seem to humor me and change the subject...
> 
> Im just quietly purchasing goods and storing them... but the wife is adamant about not bringing a firearm into the house.


Wives can be a difficult thing, in more ways then one I am sure you aware. :tango_face_wink: Mine was not totally on board with my getting us prepared. She thought it was overkill and a waste of time. But then when hurricane Harvey came through here, she was pretty happy that she had power, food, and water, and didn't have to roll around in the Wally World food isle with some stupid bitch for the last can of okra.

Neither did she have to worry when they started looting shortly after the storm moved off. She doesn't necessarily like to see the guns, but she was happy they were here. When she saw the looting on the news she asked if the gun safe was open. She is not a gun person per say, although she has hunted before and has her own rifle and personal protection pistol. I accommodate her by not leaving guns out in the open. Trust me, they are there, they just can't be seen. The only place she knows she will see guns out in the open is my study where one of my several gun safes resides with my main go to weapons. Otherwise, out of sight, out of mind.

Here is the hard truth of the matter. When it goes sideways, and it will, all your prep's will mean nothing if you don't have the means to protect it. When shit hit's the proverbial fan blade, it will get mean and ugly real fast. You feel safe where you are now, but when it goes bad, bad shit will come looking for you and yours. Shore up your odds, start with a good shotgun and a good high capacity pistol. work from there.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> @BamaDOC
> 
> I can help but it will not be easy.
> 
> First; Stop using the term "Prepper" especially around other people.
> 
> You are doing the right thing by not talking to others about your plans and simply going about getting prepared. Good job!


Right there is the BEST advice you will get on this board!

Thanks to the media, the term "prepper" has become synonymous with "crazy survivalist". I do not call myself a prepper. I prefer to think of myself as more of "an extreme do-it-yourselfer". I do not "prepare for an emergency". Rather, Mrs Inor and I take our self-sufficiency seriously. That includes self-sufficiency in regards to our personal security as well.


----------



## Slippy

@BamaDOC

I suspect you have never taken your wife to a Gun Range or more importantly participated with her in a Firearm Safety Course?

Now understand this, NOT ALL PEOPLE should own guns. Matter of fact I am a staunch proponent of many people NOT owning guns because they are simply too stupid and mentally uncoordinated (HA! I just discovered a new disease! :vs_closedeyes to be able to responsibly be a firearm owner.

BUT...if your wife is simply uneducated and ignorant of the facts of Firearms, take her on a "date" to a local gun range and sign up for a Gun Safety Course etc. Learning about "scary" guns is often the first step for many people.

Just an idea.

(And firing a high powered semi auto rifle is pretty dang empowering for most women)


----------



## Annie

I'm very concerned. The house is plenty stocked, but hubs will be working in NYC indefinitely and he wants to commute by train. Ugh.


----------



## The Tourist

prepster5 said:


> What have you done to prep for this, if anything?


Like any other learned and practiced talent, the individuals form a pyramid.

For example, if you had 100 guys and made that pyramid, the guy at the top and the two Padawan learners holding him up would be sincere experts. Twenty or thirty guys would read a few treatises, and the remaining 50% all feel they know it all right now!

Every wonder why some explosive 'experts' are missing a finger or two? It's because they lulled themselves into thinking they were experts...


----------



## csi-tech

I'm sorry, I just emerged from the bunker and had to take my mopp suit and mask off. No, seriously, I am concerned to be sure. Fortunately we can drop off grid in short order and be fine......for a while.


----------



## prepster5

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/globaln...o-prevent-spreading-covid-19-coronavirus/amp/

This just tells me it's here for sure.


----------



## SGG

Free service provided on the cruise ships


----------



## prepster5

That’ll help bide the time 😂👌🏻


----------



## jimb1972

The mortality rate appears to be fairly low so far, with most deaths being the elderly and those with other health issues. I am concerned, but not overly. I don't believe this is the pandemic likely to reduce the worlds population by a significant percentage, but I do believe there will eventually be one.


----------



## jimb1972

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm in really good shape, but I always think I could improve in lots of areas. If more infections start to show up here in the USA I will increase food and dog food stocks. I've been thinking of purchasing more antibiotics. Antibiotics have no effect against viruses, but I read where we import most of our drugs from factories around the Wuhan area. Antibiotics may become scarce in the near future.


It's often not the virus that kills you, but the secondary bacterial infection.


----------



## Synoecism

Nothing to worry about near us for today and I hope it will stay like this.


----------



## RubberDuck

Here let me drive everyone into full panic mode.
Head to your bunkers grab silver snorter and a bottle of booze they are loading up the Kung flu in the chemtrail machine on all US air traffic as we speak.
Good luck to those prepared and goodbye to those who ain't.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Here let me drive everyone into full panic mode.
> Head to your bunkers grab silver snorter and a bottle of booze they are loading up the Kung flu in the chemtrail machine on all US air traffic as we speak.
> Good luck to those prepared and goodbye to those who ain't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This sucks because Im not flexible enough to bend over and kiss my ass goodbye anymore.


----------



## Chiefster23

hawgrider said:


> This sucks because Im not flexible enough to bend over and kiss my ass goodbye anymore.


&#55357;&#56838; :vs_laugh: I was just thinking this exact same thought. You beat me to it.


----------



## hawgrider

Chiefster23 said:


> �� :vs_laugh: I was just thinking this exact same thought. You beat me to it.


Old age is no fun seems like.:vs_cool:


----------



## Inor

hawgrider said:


> Old age is no fun seems like.:vs_cool:


I beg to differ. Old age is great! Now get off my lawn ya little bastard!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The kung flu does have its uses.
I was in a long line at Walmart (the only one open of course), and I started coughing. I said "Man, this cough has gotten worse since I got back from China!"

BAM!! No more line!!


----------



## bigwheel

Most of the old pharts at the sports grill are bumping knuckles instead of shaking hands.


----------



## Tango2X

Not seriously enough---
We ain't seen anything yet---

Does anyone believe the info from China???


----------



## Denton

Tango2X said:


> Not seriously enough---
> We ain't seen anything yet---
> 
> Does anyone believe the info from China???


I take seriously that they've quarantined over 50 million people. That the markets are taking it seriously is something I consider worth noting.


----------



## paraquack

Obviously you must atke it seriosly, but what weight do you place on it. Any prepper worth their salt should have triggers thought out. I have triggers that tell me when to take action based on a set of circumstances. Their are very few things that don't give you some warning. The only one that pops into mind is an asteroid that pops out of nowhere and lands on me or close enough to kill me in minutes. Since I don't go to movie theaters, or gatherings of hundreds of people I have less to worry about, AT PRESENT. I am a home body and not what I would call wealthy enough to have a lot of disposable income to spend on vacations, or cruises (a giant metal petri dish surrounded by water with no easy way out). I haven't even flown in about 4 years, and don't put my self into situations that lead to crowding. That said, I watch the news and my plans made and will follow my triggers. Since I am retired, I have the time to watch and analyze. I really feel sorry for those who have to work and work in places that get crowded.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Corona virus is no more deadly than the flu.


----------



## Chiefster23

rice paddy daddy said:


> Corona virus is no more deadly than the flu.


Ok. Then please explain to me why China quarantined so many millions? Why did they shut down their factories throwing a monkey wrench into their carefully crafted schedule for world domination? Why are they keeping our CDC people out? China is hell bent on pushing us out of first place both militarily and economically. So why are they sacrificing an estimated 5% of their GDP on this quarantine? Sounds like it's pretty serious to me, at least over there. Maybe not here, yet! And then again, just maybe we might have a few thousand cases here too in a month or two.

I'm not panicked, but I am making careful plans and thinking out trigger points. If nothing happens, great. If the flu comes here, I will be better situated than most. And I'm not really spending much money on anything that I wouldn't ordinarily consume. Just maybe stockpiling some items a little sooner that I would ordinarily purchase them.


----------



## BamaDOC

update 2/20

some interesting new developments learned over the last few weeks

1 China's transparency is questionable. They have spent more time doing fluff pieces, and propaganda than giving up valuable data. The govt has heavily censored news , imprisoned critics, and expelled foreign journalists. about 2 weeks ago , all news coming out of china was heavily monitored and censored. Now the numbers they report dont really match with what is being reported from journalists there. 

2 the mortality from the virus is varied. with treatment in the outside provinces the mortality appears to be very low. however in the elderly, and in hubei, the mortality is significantly higher 10-50x than outside the epicenter.
this is likely due to a combination of factors. 
china seems to have focused efforts in hubei of containment and quarantine ... not cure/treatment (think cut off an infected limb to save the patient). outside of that province resources are better.

in hubei - resources are scarce, health care workers are overwhelmed, and in the early stages ~ 1/3 of all health care workers were sickened by the coronavirus, further straining care delivery.

as viruses mutate - there may be strains which are more lethal,... or less lethal... there may be a more virulent strain in the hubei province compared to globally...

3 the virus is extremely contagious... think common cold... a single cruise line passenger sickened >600 other passengers.. taxi drivers catching it from transporting cruise passengers on short car rides.. 100 church members in korea from a single parishioner... a german business trip sickened several other businesspeople from a single visit.

what does this mean...
dont expect china to contain the virus.
japan, and south korea is an example of how fast the virus can spread from only one or two contacts.


with multiple nations now developing as epicenters... and the virus being transmitted in assymptomatic people (equally transmitable/ contagious in symptomatic and assymptomatic people)... there is no way to screen our borders.

based on the timing of transmission.. incubation times... favorable weather conditions (cold season)

1 panic has hit hong kong, singapore, korea, and japan weeks after outbreaks. stores have sold out of hand sanitizer , toilet paper (???? go figure???), food, medicine, masks, and disinfectants and cleaning products.

2 ask how much laundry, and disinfectants do I have ?

3 how would you quarantine a loved one in your house ? can you make a negative pressure room and disconnect that rooms air supply from the ventillation system.

4 after coming into your house from outside and mingling with others... how would you disinfect your phone, keys, bag etc... (70% isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle is cheap and nontoxic) 

5 the symptoms are fever, cough, breathing issues, and diarrhea / vomiting ... pepto bismo, anti pyretics (ibuprofen and acetominophen) cough drops and sprays, honey? chicken soup, are good to stock up on.

6. there are UV lamps sold on amazon and google .. which kill airborne viruses.. they emit ultraviolet c light. they can decontaminate airborne viruses in a quarantine room in 30 mins... if you need to clean it.. change linens... deliver food... they're sold for dust mite decon etc... just make sure you leave the room when you turn them on... 

7 this sounds gross... but people with these diseases get sick from dehydration, they cant keep stuff down... or keep it in... if you dont have access to bags of intravenous fluid bags, and ivs... enemas are an easy and cheap way to hydrate ... even if they sound gross it may be the only way to prevent someone from going into shock from dehydration.... if the medical establishment is overwhelmed by patients we may have to provide care for loved ones.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Slippy

Good info @BamaDOC

Meanwhile, you are left unprotected from thugs since your wife will not allow any defense firearms in your home...



BamaDOC said:


> update 2/20
> 
> some interesting new developments learned over the last few weeks
> 
> 1 China's transparency is questionable. They have spent more time doing fluff pieces, and propaganda than giving up valuable data. The govt has heavily censored news , imprisoned critics, and expelled foreign journalists. about 2 weeks ago , all news coming out of china was heavily monitored and censored. Now the numbers they report dont really match with what is being reported from journalists there.
> 
> 2 the mortality from the virus is varied. with treatment in the outside provinces the mortality appears to be very low. however in the elderly, and in hubei, the mortality is significantly higher 10-50x than outside the epicenter.
> this is likely due to a combination of factors.
> china seems to have focused efforts in hubei of containment and quarantine ... not cure/treatment (think cut off an infected limb to save the patient). outside of that province resources are better.
> 
> in hubei - resources are scarce, health care workers are overwhelmed, and in the early stages ~ 1/3 of all health care workers were sickened by the coronavirus, further straining care delivery.
> 
> as viruses mutate - there may be strains which are more lethal,... or less lethal... there may be a more virulent strain in the hubei province compared to globally...
> 
> 3 the virus is extremely contagious... think common cold... a single cruise line passenger sickened >600 other passengers.. taxi drivers catching it from transporting cruise passengers on short car rides.. 100 church members in korea from a single parishioner... a german business trip sickened several other businesspeople from a single visit.
> 
> what does this mean...
> dont expect china to contain the virus.
> japan, and south korea is an example of how fast the virus can spread from only one or two contacts.
> 
> with multiple nations now developing as epicenters... and the virus being transmitted in assymptomatic people (equally transmitable/ contagious in symptomatic and assymptomatic people)... there is no way to screen our borders.
> 
> based on the timing of transmission.. incubation times... favorable weather conditions (cold season)
> 
> 1 panic has hit hong kong, singapore, korea, and japan weeks after outbreaks. stores have sold out of hand sanitizer , toilet paper (???? go figure???), food, medicine, masks, and disinfectants and cleaning products.
> 
> 2 ask how much laundry, and disinfectants do I have ?
> 
> 3 how would you quarantine a loved one in your house ? can you make a negative pressure room and disconnect that rooms air supply from the ventillation system.
> 
> 4 after coming into your house from outside and mingling with others... how would you disinfect your phone, keys, bag etc... (70% isopropyl alcohol in a spray bottle is cheap and nontoxic)
> 
> 5 the symptoms are fever, cough, breathing issues, and diarrhea / vomiting ... pepto bismo, anti pyretics (ibuprofen and acetominophen) cough drops and sprays, honey? chicken soup, are good to stock up on.
> 
> 6. there are UV lamps sold on amazon and google .. which kill airborne viruses.. they emit ultraviolet c light. they can decontaminate airborne viruses in a quarantine room in 30 mins... if you need to clean it.. change linens... deliver food... they're sold for dust mite decon etc... just make sure you leave the room when you turn them on...
> 
> 7 this sounds gross... but people with these diseases get sick from dehydration, they cant keep stuff down... or keep it in... if you dont have access to bags of intravenous fluid bags, and ivs... enemas are an easy and cheap way to hydrate ... even if they sound gross it may be the only way to prevent someone from going into shock from dehydration.... if the medical establishment is overwhelmed by patients we may have to provide care for loved ones.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> update 2/20


 @BamaDOC

If you want, I know some experts in your area that can give you and your wife some training on defense firearms. PM me or I can start a thread to help you out.

Slippy


----------



## BamaDOC

thank you slippy

Im actually going to the range next week..

luckily I have a lot of great friends and neighbors who love the 2nd ammendment!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

BamaDOC said:


> thank you slippy
> 
> Im actually going to the range next week..
> 
> luckily I have a lot of great friends and neighbors who love the 2nd ammendment!!!


Always, always remember the Four Rules Of Gun Safety
1. Treat all guns as if they are loaded. 
2. Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are aligned with the target.
3. Know your target, and everything behind it.
4. Never let your muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> thank you slippy
> 
> Im actually going to the range next week..
> 
> luckily I have a lot of great friends and neighbors who love the 2nd ammendment!!!


10-4
Good luck, have fun, be safe and give us a range report @BamaDOC !


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

This is actually turning into an interesting research topic on panic buying and the supply chain.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/world/coronavirus-timeline.html Link to the Coronavirus timeline.

On 1/23, which is when the Coronavirus had spread beyond China and Wuhan was quarantined, I purchased a package of disposable medical masks off Amazon. They where listed in stock with an estimated 2 week delivery time. On a trip to Walmart I saw they had similar masks in stock so I picked up a couple boxes as I was going to a more heavily populated area that had an international airport the next week for work. Jan 30 the WHO declared the Coronavirus as an emergency. When I got back from the trip, Walmart was completely sold out of masks and have been ever since. I got an email today from the Amazon seller that it would be March before I could expect to receive the masks. I'm not worried as I already have some masks and a much better option in the unlikely chance that they would be needed but I'm not going to cancel the order. I'm going to wait and see how long it takes for the masks to get delivered.


----------



## BamaDOC

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This is actually turning into an interesting research topic on panic buying and the supply chain.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/world/coronavirus-timeline.html Link to the Coronavirus timeline.
> 
> On 1/23, which is when the Coronavirus had spread beyond China and Wuhan was quarantined, I purchased a package of disposable medical masks off Amazon. They where listed in stock with an estimated 2 week delivery time. On a trip to Walmart I saw they had similar masks in stock so I picked up a couple boxes as I was going to a more heavily populated area that had an international airport the next week for work. Jan 30 the WHO declared the Coronavirus as an emergency. When I got back from the trip, Walmart was completely sold out of masks and have been ever since. I got an email today from the Amazon seller that it would be March before I could expect to receive the masks. I'm not worried as I already have some masks and a much better option in the unlikely chance that they would be needed but I'm not going to cancel the order. I'm going to wait and see how long it takes for the masks to get delivered.


smart move man...
I bought my masks 3 weeks ago .. end of jan...
since then home depot and lowes has been completely out of them, every time i've gone ...
my hospital has commandeered all the n95 masks and placed them under lock and key.. you need to fill out a form stating why you need one... before they will release one.

also interesting..
after California sued to prevent the Cruise ship passengers from being quarantined there....

They are coming to alabama!!
yup... 55 miles east of me...

previously.... I did a risk assessment... and action plan...
I went from risk level 5 to 9 ... literally overnight.....
luckily they will be in quarantine so risk of community transmission is low..
but I have no doubt they will be sent to Birmingham hospitals if anyone declines....

_The Alabama-based center that will house coronavirus patients provides advanced training to first responders and is equipped with the nation's only hospital facility used to prepare health care workers for disaster response.

Here's what you need to know about the Anniston-based CDP:

What is the Center for Domestic Preparedness?

The 176-acre Center for Domestic Preparedness is located in Anniston at the former site of Fort McClellan, once home to the U.S. Army's Chemical Defense Training Facility. It is about 60 miles east of Birmingham and 90 miles west of Atlanta.

The CDP opened in 1998, originally under the management of the Department of Justice. It is now managed by the Federal Emergency Management Agency.

CDP trains first responders from around the country at its Chemical, Ordnance, Biological and Radiological Training Facility as well as Noble Training Facility. According to FEMA, Noble is the only hospital facility in the U.S. dedicated to solely training health care professionals in disaster preparedness and response. It is equipped with exercise and simulation areas, emergency operations center and emergency department, as well as a clinical and isolation ward used for training.

CDP trains about 50,000 first responders each year.The plan announced Saturday by the Department of Health and Human Services includes housing American passengers evacuated from the Diamond Princess cruise ship at the Anniston facility.

Some 300 Americans were evacuated from the cruise ship as it docked in Japan amid a coronavirus outbreak onboard. More than 3,700 passengers on board the ship were quarantined after testing positive for COVID-19, the disease caused by the virus. Two passengers died.

According to FEMA, the passengers who will stay at the CDP tested positive for COVID-19 although, at this time, either they do not have symptoms or have a mild flu-like illness. They are currently being housed at Department of Defense facilities in Texas, California or Colorado as part of 14-day quarantines.

An unknown number of patients are expected to be transported to the Alabama facility next week and will stay in the existing dorms that are typically used to house first responders in the residential training program._


----------



## BamaDOC

Ohh man...
wife is pissed I'm continuing to prep... (costco trip today, and bought a food dehydrator off amazon)
she thinks I'm being paranoid... and watching too much 'doomsday preppers'

I guess the mind set we all share is it's better to be prepared.... than to react to disaster...
Part of it is her 'put her head in the sand' mindset... she doesnt like hearing things which upset her...

But I'd rather as for forgiveness than permission....
in the grand scheme of things... I don't want to have to ask her to risk going to the grocery store and fight panicked people fighting over the last roll of tp, and bottle of hand sanitizer..
Id rather do it quietly now..... 

what I'm seeing is we are about a month behind italy, iran, korea, japan.
folks there are panic buying.

In china they are doing forced roundups, and martial law..

but it all started with people saying ... its no big deal.. we'll be ok... the govt will take care of it... it's just a cold... they made a big deal of the last sars thing and that was nothing...


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> Ohh man...
> wife is pissed I'm continuing to prep... (costco trip today, and bought a food dehydrator off amazon)
> she thinks I'm being paranoid... and watching too much 'doomsday preppers'
> 
> I guess the mind set we all share is it's better to be prepared.... than to react to disaster...
> Part of it is her 'put her head in the sand' mindset... she doesnt like hearing things which upset her...
> 
> But I'd rather as for forgiveness than permission....
> in the grand scheme of things... I don't want to have to ask her to risk going to the grocery store and fight panicked people fighting over the last roll of tp, and bottle of hand sanitizer..
> Id rather do it quietly now.....
> 
> what I'm seeing is we are about a month behind italy, iran, korea, japan.
> folks there are panic buying.
> 
> In china they are doing forced roundups, and martial law..
> 
> but it all started with people saying ... its no big deal.. we'll be ok... the govt will take care of it... it's just a cold... they made a big deal of the last sars thing and that was nothing...


Just go about your business quietly. Think how appreciative she will be that you had the foresight of being prepared for whatever shit is heading our way. Make no mistake, something wicked this way comes.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> Ohh man...
> wife is pissed I'm continuing to prep... (costco trip today, and bought a food dehydrator off amazon)
> she thinks I'm being paranoid... and watching too much 'doomsday preppers'
> 
> I guess the mind set we all share is it's better to be prepared.... than to react to disaster...
> Part of it is her 'put her head in the sand' mindset... she doesnt like hearing things which upset her...
> 
> But I'd rather as for forgiveness than permission....
> in the grand scheme of things... I don't want to have to ask her to risk going to the grocery store and fight panicked people fighting over the last roll of tp, and bottle of hand sanitizer..
> Id rather do it quietly now.....
> 
> what I'm seeing is we are about a month behind italy, iran, korea, japan.
> folks there are panic buying.
> 
> In china they are doing forced roundups, and martial law..
> 
> but it all started with people saying ... its no big deal.. we'll be ok... the govt will take care of it... it's just a cold... they made a big deal of the last sars thing and that was nothing...


 @BamaDOC

You're in luck! In addition to many other things, Marriage Counseling is my specialty! :vs_wave:

Know this, you are doing exactly what a man and husband does, protecting and providing for your wife and family.

Why any woman would get pissed at her husband taking measures to ensure her and her family's safety is beyond me. Keep on doing what you are doing and like we all mentioned earlier, stop using the term "prepper".

Anyway, we appreciate your posts and knowledge and keep on keepin' on!

Your friend,

Slippy!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Chiefster23

The wife is not on board with prepping. I get ‘eye rolling’, pushback, and sometimes a ‘snide remark’. However, when she runs out of an item she loves it that she can just go to the basement for a refill. She bitches about my coal stove, generators and solar panels. But she loves it when the power goes out and we have heat and lights. She has even used her hair dryer during an outage. We recently had an incident where we had extremely high levels of chlorine in our tap water. No problem, just hit up the stored water jugs downstairs. Prepping does have it’s upsides.


----------



## BamaDOC

Thank you guys... 
I appreciate the communities feedback, support, and knowledge and experience...

Like prepared one said... I'm trying to go about doing things quietly and under the radar... But it's great to ask ???s here about things I don't have a lot of experience with ...
been reading the firearms.. food prep... and shopping list advice etc... solar... wind .... forums...
been a huge resource...


----------



## Denton

Son got back from doing a job in South Korea and still has to assist by phone. He just sent me this text:

Just heard osan ab is on lock down and korea is putting pyongtaek into a semi qurarantined state. Virus spiked in Asia and Europe seemingly overnight. I'm selling all my stock on Monday. The world economy is headed for a slow down.


----------



## Jerzee14

I'm a RN in Nebraska and me and my fellow preppers are taking it very seriously. I live in a very small town and there is not a bottle of Clorox to be found.


----------



## Inor

I worry about viruses the same way I worry about storms. Yes, I pay attention to them, but I do not worry about them too much because there is nothing I can do change the situation. Partially that may be a function of the fact that Mrs Inor and I have been at the self-reliance thing for quite a while and are no longer adding to the stores of stuff we keep. (We do not have any more room for more stuff.) We have been at the point for quite a while where we are just replenishing stuff as we use it.

The other thing with this particular virus is considering where the deaths from it are occuring... 99.7% of the deaths from Coronavirus are happening in communist or socialist countries! That is not hyperbole, those are the actual numbers. Nobody wants to get sick, but if you live in a country that does not have communist or socialist healthcare, this virus is survivable at an extremely high rate. I will go even further and posit that the real killer is not the virus at all, but COMMUNISM/SOCIALISM!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I worry about viruses the same way I worry about storms. Yes, I pay attention to them, but I do not worry about them too much because there is nothing I can do change the situation. Partially that may be a function of the fact that Mrs Inor and I have been at the self-reliance thing for quite a while and are no longer adding to the stores of stuff we keep. (We do not have any more room for more stuff.) We have been at the point for quite a while where we are just replenishing stuff as we use it.
> 
> The other thing with this particular virus is considering where the deaths from it are occuring... 99.7% of the deaths from Coronavirus are happening in communist or socialist countries! That is not hyperbole, those are the actual numbers. Nobody wants to get sick, but if you live in a country that does not have communist or socialist healthcare, this virus is survivable at an extremely high rate. I will go even further and posit that the real killer is not the virus at all, but COMMUNISM/SOCIALISM!


I know a little bit about storms. I treat this like a storm; I can't change the course but I can watch and prepare as needed.

Right now, my shift at work is being savaged by both the cold and the flu. Actually, that's a bad example as I steer clear of people on a normal day. Still, Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer and walking quickly away from the sound of a sneeze or cough is my policy, now. I'm taking elderberry liquid, astragalus capsules and propolis tincture to bolster the immune system. My work partner is down with a cold and a buddy just got out of the hospital due to complications from the flu. This is annoying but isn't what is shaking the global markets.

As you read in my latest post, the virus is in South Korea and not just there, according to my son's connections.

What I'm saying is there is no reason to panic over an approaching storm if you stay informed and prepare. Pretending it isn't a potential threat, on the other hand...


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I know a little bit about storms. I treat this like a storm; I can't change the course but I can watch and prepare as needed.
> 
> Right now, my shift at work is being savaged by both the cold and the flu. Actually, that's a bad example as I steer clear of people on a normal day. Still, Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer and walking quickly away from the sound of a sneeze or cough is my policy, now. I'm taking elderberry liquid, astragalus capsules and propolis tincture to bolster the immune system. My work partner is down with a cold and a buddy just got out of the hospital due to complications from the flu. This is annoying but isn't what is shaking the global markets.
> 
> As you read in my latest post, the virus is in South Korea and not just there, according to my son's connections.
> 
> What I'm saying is there is no reason to panic over an approaching storm if you stay informed and prepare. Pretending it isn't a potential threat, on the other hand...


I am not saying it is not a potential threat. I am saying there is not a damn thing I can do about it either way and I am normally about as prepared as I can be. My normal routine, with or without a virus, involves using a lot of Clorox and hand sanitizer and I assume yours does too. I am a bit concerned about the economic impact of this one, but again, there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I am not saying it is not a potential threat. I am saying there is not a damn thing I can do about it either way and I am normally about as prepared as I can be. My normal routine, with or without a virus, involves using a lot of Clorox and hand sanitizer and I assume yours does too. I am a bit concerned about the economic impact of this one, but again, there is nothing I can do about it.


Reposition investments if you think prudent, stock up on items you think supplies will be disrupted and see about getting extra meds, if possible.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Denton said:


> I know a little bit about storms. I treat this like a storm; I can't change the course but I can watch and prepare as needed.
> 
> Right now, my shift at work is being savaged by both the cold and the flu. Actually, that's a bad example as I steer clear of people on a normal day. Still, Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer and walking quickly away from the sound of a sneeze or cough is my policy, now. I'm taking elderberry liquid, astragalus capsules and propolis tincture to bolster the immune system. My work partner is down with a cold and a buddy just got out of the hospital due to complications from the flu. This is annoying but isn't what is shaking the global markets.
> 
> As you read in my latest post, the virus is in South Korea and not just there, according to my son's connections.
> 
> What I'm saying is there is no reason to panic over an approaching storm if you stay informed and prepare. Pretending it isn't a potential threat, on the other hand...


3/5 on my shift (not me) have missed 3+ days this month due to flu/respiratory illness. I keep telling them I'm not above wearing a mask to work

I'm stocked on kleenex, mucinex, clorox wipes, and anti bacterial soap.


----------



## Chipper

Noticed at the local grocery store most the off the shelf meds were sold out. So somebody must be stocking up.

See South Korea went on lock down or red alert. Sounds like most of the cases are somehow traced to a church. Yet another reason to avoid large groups of people in confined areas.

https://www.dw.com/en/coronavirus-l...d-alert-after-rapid-spike-in-cases/a-52486431

Same for northern Italy.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...sures-effort-halt-coronavirus-outbreak-spread


----------



## Chiefster23

Jerzee14 said:


> I'm a RN in Nebraska and me and my fellow preppers are taking it very seriously. I live in a very small town and there is not a bottle of Clorox to be found.


Forget about liquid bleach. Go to a swimming pool supply store and pick up some powdered pool shock. The stuff lasts forever and one package will mix up more bleach than you could use in a lifetime. Directions for mixing are all over the web. It's also useful for treating drinking water.


----------



## Piratesailor

Denton said:


> Reposition investments if you think prudent, stock up on items you think supplies will be disrupted and see about getting extra meds, if possible.


DOW is seriously down... but also a buying opportunity.


----------



## Mish

Well, I was planning on going to the Caribbean over Easter and now I'm not. I guess you could say I'm taking it seriously.

You know what floors me... I'm on a travel forum and people are still asking if they should go to Hawaii! I tried to tell them that 16% of travelers come from Japan... NO! DON'T GO THERE! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

We have a trip to Ireland in June... still going.


----------



## Mish

Piratesailor said:


> We have a trip to Ireland in June... still going.


Luckily, I didn't book or pay for anything yet.
Ireland! That's awesome! That is on my bucket list. I want pictures!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaDOC

Chiefster23 said:


> Forget about liquid bleach. Go to a swimming pool supply store and pick up some powdered pool shock. The stuff lasts forever and one package will mix up more bleach than you could use in a lifetime. Directions for mixing are all over the web. It's also useful for treating drinking water.


thanks chiefster.. I heard about pool shock.. .didnt think of the part where it last forever!


----------



## Chiefster23

Liquid bleach is mostly water and is about useless after a year. Pool shock can be corrosive. I store mine in glass canning jars with tightly sealed plastic lids. Pool shock (sodium hypochlorite) comes in different strengths so find your formula for mixing on line but you must take into account the strength of the chemical.


----------



## Denton

Denton said:


> Son got back from doing a job in South Korea and still has to assist by phone. He just sent me this text:
> 
> Just heard osan ab is on lock down and korea is putting pyongtaek into a semi qurarantined state. Virus spiked in Asia and Europe seemingly overnight. I'm selling all my stock on Monday. The world economy is headed for a slow down.


Kid proved partially right; the markets freaked. He sold his positions at the opening. Me? I sold nothing. Matter of fact, I might buy more, tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chiefster23 said:


> Liquid bleach is mostly water and is about useless after a year. Pool shock can be corrosive. I store mine in glass canning jars with tightly sealed plastic lids. Pool shock (sodium hypochlorite) comes in different strengths so find your formula for mixing on line but you must take into account the strength of the chemical.


Chiefster,

The solid is calcium hypochlorite. Sodium hypochlorite (solid) is unstable....perchlorates are worse, they explode!

.........at the hardware store, I picked up some 13.3 oz, 52% chlorine HTH, pool shock packets today.....

So in a roundabout way........

# grams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine mg/L x # gallons to be treated gal x 3.785 L/gal)/1,000 mg/g x %chlorine in HTH solid/100%

or

# grams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine g/L X liters to be treated L )/ (% chlorine in HTH solid / 100%)

or

# milligrams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine mg/mL X mL-liters to be treated mL )/ (% chlorine in HTH solid / 100%)

5% chlorine = 50,000mg/L = 50g/L = 50mg/mL

1 oz = 28.35 grams 1 gal = 3785 mL = 3.785 L

The 13.3 oz ,52% Chlorine, HTH pool shock bags give: 5.2 6.5 and 4.9 % chlorine diluted to 1-gal 3-L and 4-L , respectively. Easy to mix up a gallon or 3-4 liters of "bleach". Good disinfectant at ~5-6% chlorine

To treat water for drinking you want 7 ppm chlorine.

1ppm = 1mg/1000g 1mg/1000g X 1000g/L = 1mg/L 7 X 1 mg/L X 3.785L/gal = 26.5 mg/gal eg 7ppm chlorine

5% chlorine = 50 mg chlorine/mL

20 "drops" ~= 1-mL so for 1-mL 5% chlorine..... 50 mg chlorine/mL X 1-mL/20 drops = 2.5 mg chlorine/drop

26.5 mg chlorine/ (2.5mg chlorine/drop) = 10.6 drops eg of 5% chlorine bleach added to 1-gal water to give 7ppm chlorine


----------



## BamaDOC

Mad Trapper said:


> Chiefster,
> 
> The solid is calcium hypochlorite. Sodium hypochlorite (solid) is unstable....perchlorates are worse, they explode!
> 
> .........at the hardware store, I picked up some 13.3 oz, 52% chlorine HTH, pool shock packets today.....
> 
> So in a roundabout way........
> 
> # grams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine mg/L x # gallons to be treated gal x 3.785 L/gal)/1,000 mg/g x %chlorine in HTH solid/100%
> 
> or
> 
> # grams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine g/L X liters to be treated L )/ (% chlorine in HTH solid / 100%)
> 
> or
> 
> # milligrams calcium hypochlorite = (desired chlorine mg/mL X mL-liters to be treated mL )/ (% chlorine in HTH solid / 100%)
> 
> 5% chlorine = 50,000mg/L = 50g/L = 50mg/mL
> 
> 1 oz = 28.35 grams 1 gal = 3785 mL = 3.785 L
> 
> The 13.3 oz ,52% Chlorine, HTH pool shock bags give: 5.2 6.5 and 4.9 % chlorine diluted to 1-gal 3-L and 4-L , respectively. Easy to mix up a gallon or 3-4 liters of "bleach". Good disinfectant at ~5-6% chlorine
> 
> To treat water for drinking you want 7 ppm chlorine.
> 
> 1ppm = 1mg/1000g 1mg/1000g X 1000g/L = 1mg/L 7 X 1 mg/L X 3.785L/gal = 26.5 mg/gal eg 7ppm chlorine
> 
> 5% chlorine = 50 mg chlorine/mL
> 
> 20 "drops" ~= 1-mL so for 1-mL 5% chlorine..... 50 mg chlorine/mL X 1-mL/20 drops = 2.5 mg chlorine/drop
> 
> 26.5 mg chlorine/ (2.5mg chlorine/drop) = 10.6 drops eg of 5% chlorine bleach added to 1-gal water to give 7ppm chlorine


thank you for the info trapper...
and the headache....
my melon hurts from processing all the chemistry and math...


----------



## Mad Trapper

BamaDOC said:


> thank you for the info trapper...
> and the headache....
> my melon hurts from processing all the chemistry and math...


If you want to stretch the pool shock supply to just treat water for drinking, get a good accurate balance/scale and some small volumetric glassware. ~1 gram of 50% chlorine pool shock will make up 10-mL of 5% chlorine solution, enough to do about 20-gal of water. Or you could weigh out 250mg portions that would treat 5-gal of water.

Some small plastic vials would be handy so you could have portions pre-weighed. Scribe the vials at a known volume then just add water to get 5% chlorine solutions.


----------



## Chiefster23

Thank you for the correction Mad Trapper. The old brain ain’t what it used to be. My memory is getting terrible. One of the side effects of getting old! :sad2:


----------



## Crunch

Science(!) for the win Mad Trapper, great post.

A couple simple solutions for disinfecting skin (not eyes and not for potable water) and surfaces, using the 68-73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock variety):

0.25 teaspoon (2.8 grams) HTH/Calcium Hypochlorite/pool shock in 1 gallon of water = ~500 ppm chlorine solution
2.5 teaspoons (28 grams) HTH/Calcium Hypochlorite/pool shock in 1 gallon of water = ~5,000 ppm chlorine solution

500 ppm solution for hand hygiene/skin decontamination (short term, will damage skin if used continually), and 5,000 ppm for counter tops, door knobs, toilets, floors, etc.

Stolen from these docs (with just liter to gallon conversion):
https://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/clinicians/non-us-healthcare-settings/chlorine-use.html
https://phc.amedd.army.mil/PHC Reso...4_Prepare_Measure_High_Chlorine_Solutions.pdf


----------



## Piratesailor

Mish said:


> Luckily, I didn't book or pay for anything yet.
> Ireland! That's awesome! That is on my bucket list. I want pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bring on the Irish Whiskey...


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> 10-4
> Good luck, have fun, be safe and give us a range report @BamaDOC !


in reply to you and @rice paddy daddy

range day was outstanding.
friend loaned me a glock 17 with red dot site.
range instructors were all very experienced ex military.
got a chance to fire multiple platforms...
pistols 40, 45, 9mm glock, sig, beretta
rifles - multiple ar platforms including ar 9 and the sig mpx sbr.

what a great day... so much fun.
I hit center mass on all but 3 of the 300 rounds i fired today.
I was a bit slower , but was focussing on slow precise movements, and accuracy.
I NEED to get a sig mpx sbr... what a fun gun... so easy to shoot, and so accurate... you can put a lot of lead on target quickly...
wow.. shooting gets expensive... i thought 300 rounds was going to be overkill... but after 10 mins of shooting , I was worried I was not going to have enough...
that is fun and addictive!!!


----------



## Slippy

AWESOME BamaDoc! Great to hear the fun and learning you had. I really like your comment of slow precise movements. For many shooters, "Slow Is Fast" if you know what I mean!

Keep it up and buy a few good sized safes....I think you are going them as firearms tend to multiply like rabbits! :vs_smile:



BamaDOC said:


> in reply to you and @rice paddy daddy
> 
> range day was outstanding.
> friend loaned me a glock 17 with red dot site.
> range instructors were all very experienced ex military.
> got a chance to fire multiple platforms...
> pistols 40, 45, 9mm glock, sig, beretta
> rifles - multiple ar platforms including ar 9 and the sig mpx sbr.
> 
> what a great day... so much fun.
> I hit center mass on all but 3 of the 300 rounds i fired today.
> I was a bit slower , but was focussing on slow precise movements, and accuracy.
> I NEED to get a sig mpx sbr... what a fun gun... so easy to shoot, and so accurate... you can put a lot of lead on target quickly...
> wow.. shooting gets expensive... i thought 300 rounds was going to be overkill... but after 10 mins of shooting , I was worried I was not going to have enough...
> that is fun and addictive!!!


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> Bring on the Irish Whiskey...


I intend to put that theory to the test this evening. With almost 3000 people dead already out of a wold population of 7.8 billion, it's time for desperate measures. :tango_face_grin:

https://www.worldometers.info/world-population/


----------



## Robie

The climate change flood waters should be sweeping me away any day now so, I'm not real concerned about a hyped virus too.
My pea brain can only handle so many end of the world headlines at once.


----------



## Chiefster23

Actually, I consider the election of a democratic candidate for president and/or the dems taking over congress to be a much bigger threat than the ‘wu-flu’. The virus will make me sick for a week or two. There is a small chance it may kill me. The democrats absolutely positively will ruin the rest of my life.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Actually, I consider the election of a democratic candidate for president and/or the dems taking over congress to be a much bigger threat than the 'wu-flu'. The virus will make me sick for a week or two. There is a small chance it may kill me. The democrats absolutely positively will ruin the rest of my life.


 The virus is causing a sell off it the market. It will come right back. If the Democrats get in the damage they will do will take a generation to fix.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

I had a nightmare that Bloomberg took the DNC nomination and appointed Hilary as VP. Much worse nightmare than the corona virus. 

That said, I'm taking it seriously, but in a be-prudent, not the end is nigh way. Me and mine were already well stocked, but topped off in a couple of areas. Now we're pretty much staying home, avoiding crowds and public surfaces. Gone a bit rabid on hand washing and not touching eyes, etc. The thing that will tip me over into seriously concerned would be a bloom in cases in the US like they saw in Italy, i.e., evidence that it is substantially on the loose in the community.


----------



## Chiefster23

I am pretty well prepped but I have an unusual situation. I need a new roof and I’m planning on getting a metal roof installed. I’m pushing the installer hard to get it done asap. I’m thinking it’s better to have it finished sooner rather than delay and maybe deal with sick workers and supply problems later.


----------



## flatsmartstore

add the locusts to that and its full contagion mode


----------



## Piratesailor

Just solutions...


----------



## BamaDOC

update 3/1

So I'm sure everyone has been oversaturated with news of the Coronavirus finally hitting US shores.
I've read between the lines of the statements by the CDC and HHS.

a couple of points.

1 It didnt just get here this week. It's been here for ~2 weeks. The reason why the 4 new cases were picked up, were dumb luck. One was seen by the doctors twice, admitted to the hospital where she rapidly declined and was put on a ventilator.
the doctors at that hospital requested her samples to be tested for Covid, but the CDC refused. The doctors made a huge stink, and the CDC finally tested many days later. After they tested , she was positive. this was the case in 4 other cases.
the CDC said no to testing, because the patients lacked the history necessary to test, ie 1. travel to china, and 2. exposure to someone who was sick with covid, or has traveled to china. 

the reason for the cdc refusing to test is two fold.
1. government bureaucracy - some jack ass with a list of rules and regulations in the cdc said, 'I know better than you frontline workers who have boots on the ground, and are looking at the patient' for anyone who has worked in the health care or the govt... it's amazing what a snot nosed wet behind the ears. kid with a rulebook can stop everything....

anyways.. the cdc ammended their criteria for testing after that and found 3 new cases... all without travel history, or exposure.
those people included a high school kid who went to school and exposed a thousand kids, teachers, and who knows who else.
two nursing home pts' who are in critical condition - and have infected 50 patients and staff members of the nursing home... who are waiting on testing, but are all showing symptoms.

2 the second delay for testing - the original kits the cdc sent out were defective.
this led to a two week delay why they figured out what the defect was, recalled the test kits, and reshipped them ~2 weeks later.
In that time you might have heard of several passengers from the diamond cruise ship in japan... being retested and found to be sick who were cleared by the initial kits.
this is two weeks time of spread of the disease... which is an eternity.... think of the common cold spreading thru your household... someone is sick... they cough sneeze for a few days... get a fever.... then 2 days later someone else gets sick.. then they spread it to work a couple days later.. and to day care.. and to school... and to their parents who spread it to their workplace.... 

the data out of the initial chinese cases show that pts were contagious as early as 48 hrs after exposure... the japanese and korean data confirm this.
Korea is a scary example of how one sick person has quickly infected thousands accross the entire country over the course of 10 days.
scarier thought: we are 2 weeks behind testing.....

So now that the virus is here - and there are no other exciting news stories... the major networks are sensationalizing the news. 
Now the virus is here, it is in the community. but dont forget ... it is just like the common cold in terms of spread... it is avoidable.
Don't panic - most folks just have mild to no symptoms.
most healthy young people - dont even know they have it.
a small subset of older patients, and patients with lung problems (heavy smokers) will need medical attention.

But like the common cold , changing your daily habbits can dramatically reduce your chances of contracting the disease.


avoidance-
avoid shaking hands. alternatives fist bump? bow? head nod? chest bump? definitely not the french cheek kiss...

avoid being around sick people stay 6 feet away from someone coughing sneezing.

avoid sharing food drink and bodily fluids with anyone who is sick

wash your hands soap and water between finger webbing, front and back 10 secs water rinse.... then rub in soap without rinsing off 10 sec... then riinsing off for 10 secs... the difference between 30 secs (recommended) of hand washing and 5 secs (what most people do) of hand washing is a huge reduction in germ counts.

change the way you think about touching your food drink face...
always think you have poop on your hands.... and you need to wash before you touch anything to your face...
when I walk my dog and have to pick up/bag his business.... the first thing i do after i get in the house is wash my hands... before i take off my coat and hat, before i touch anything inside the house I wash my hands.

think of your hands at all times youre in public... like you just got back from walking the dog... you wanna wash before you sit down at the table. before you handle food, or utensils...
you dont want to shake hands with people before eating, you dont want to touch the phone, ipad, money, menu, handrail , bathroom door handle, restaurant counter, that 1000 other people have touched before you...
think about the last time you were in a public bathroom .. and how many people you saw drop a dookie... and walked out without washing their digits... now picture them touching your food....
save a paper towel to open door handles.. dont touch anything on the way to your food, and even better yet.. if you have hand sanitizer... use it right before you eat if youre in a public place where you have to touch things other folks have handled....

try to avoid picking your nose.. touching your lips face mouth nose when youre out in public... (haha why do you have to tell people not to pick their nose in public)... this is one of the reasons why masks may help reduce transmission, blocking nose picking hahaa... but seriously... you cant get infected with a virus thru your fingers , your hands, your arms legs or body... it doesnt penetrate that skin.
coronaviruses penetrate thru mucosal membranes.. mouth, throat, airways, nasal passages, and possibly vag (too acidic) and anus (dont want to test it)... 
avoid eating out where you dont handle your own food and utensils... youre relying on someone in the kitchen... and if you've ever worked fast food, or in a 'fine dining ' restaurant, you know the folks they hideaway in the back, often times have their own issues.

did i mention wash your hands? the army did a study where they split two groups of enlisted men in to handwashing and normal. the handwashing group made enlisted recruits wash their hands every 15 minutes , during the entire waking day. they trained them to wash their hands properly, and every 15 mins... washy washy. the group that washed, had 1/4 the colds, coughs, etc the non handwashing group of enlistees did. it is the single most effective, and easiest way to prevent sickness.

I've quietly prepared over the last 6 weeks, so i don't need to go to the store and panic buy overpriced chlorox and hand sanitizer, and hunt for masks which the cdc has commandeered from all suppliers.. good luck finding one.
I feel very comfortable with my preps (minus the guns my wife wont let me buy) and I'll just wait and see if the stores start selling out of tee pee, hand sanitizer, cold medicine, and dry food...
costco, and amazon have sold out of their freeze dried food.. 
I bought a dehydrator - and have been drying out fruits veggies, and experimenting with jerky, and drying out stews and soups.. 
hopefully this will minimize the number of trips to the grocery store.

and though the media has bashed Trump for this.. he's right about one thing...
warm weather, longer days (more sunlight), usually are associated with less transmission of colds... that's why they call winter cold flu season... youre more susceptible to viral infections, people are packed together indoors longer lengths of time, and the viruses tend to survive longer outside the body. every day close were get to summer, the less friendly conditions are for the virus... hopefully this buys us time for vaccines for the most susceptible of us.. elderly, and those with medical problems... 
The rest of us will be bored.. inconvenienced... annoyed.. but fine...


----------



## Mad Trapper

What about snacks? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One

I went to Wally World yesterday and for grins I checked a few things. No masks of any kind, no bleach, no canned disinfectants. No hand sanitizer. There was some Ammonia and hand wipes but very low in count. I just smiled thinking I have no need of any of it. Already on my shelves. So, I am as prepared as I can be if it does go south.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> I went to Wally World yesterday and for grins I checked a few things. No masks of any kind, no bleach, no canned disinfectants. No hand sanitizer. There was some Ammonia and hand wipes but very low in count. I just smiled thinking I have no need of any of it. Already on my shelves. So, I am as prepared as I can be if it does go south.


I posted this. The 13.3 oz HTH packets of 52% Cl ,pool shock, dilute nicely to 1-gal, to give 5.2% chlorine available bleach. I'm stocked up.


----------



## Prepared One

Mad Trapper said:


> I posted this. The 13.3 oz HTH packets of 52% Cl ,pool shock, dilute nicely to 1-gal, to give 5.2% chlorine available bleach. I'm stocked up.


I am as well. Since I have a pool I keep a lot of shock on hand. People must not realize pool shock is good for sanitizing drinking water, not just pools. There was plenty of that on their shelves


----------



## paulag1955

MSDS for calcium hypochlorite, i.e. pool shock. It's safe when used and stored as directed, but not as safe as a bottle of household bleach.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> I am as well. Since I have a pool I keep a lot of shock on hand. People must not realize pool shock is good for sanitizing drinking water, not just pools. There was plenty of that on their shelves


Yes, get the stuff that is just , calcium hypochlorite. No dyes, fragrance.

Mixed up like I said, it'd give full strength bleach 1-gallon, that ~11drops to a gallon of water makes water safe. BUT!!!! bad/cloudy water you need more bleach. After 30 minutes, if you don't smell a bit of bleach, retreat, then retreat the water.

Military water kits have a way to test for residual chlorine. You can tell by the way it smells........


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> MSDS for calcium hypochlorite, i.e. pool shock. It's safe when used and stored as directed, but not as safe as a bottle of household bleach.


Liquid bleach won't be much good after 6-12 months. The solid has indefinite life time, stored dry.

I guess if eaten, the solid, vs drunk the liquid, it might be more dangerous.

Some common things are much more dangerous..........:vs_laugh::tango_face_grin::devil:


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Liquid bleach won't be much good after 6-12 months. The solid has indefinite life time, stored dry.
> 
> I guess if eaten, the solid, vs drunk the liquid, it might be more dangerous.


Bleach is still effective as long as it smells like bleach. I've never had a bottle of bleach that stopped smelling like bleach, even years after being opened. That being said, I wouldn't trust years old bleach to purify my drinking water, but just like for everything else, I think the stated "use by" dates are a scam to get you to buy more product. And THAT being said, yes, the powdered product will store indefinitely. That doesn't mean it won't release chlorine gas if improperly mixed. Doing that in in an area with poor ventilation could be deadly.


----------



## Smitty901

We can make chlorine. That pretty easy with salt water. have plenty of dry stuff here. Not over concerned. 
The problem when they say no know contact with type stuff. People lie, where have you been who were you hanging with ect. They aren't tell you.


----------



## BamaDOC

Thanks to all the members who provided support and guidance.

When I joined a month ago, My wife and family kept telling me I was being paranoid and crazy worrying about the Coronavirus.
When I stocked up on food, disinfectant, bleach, hand sanitizer, and medical supplies... my wife was upset, claiming I was becoming a crazy doomsday prepper.
When I bought a dehydrator, and UV light , quarantine supplies, and backup water, power source.... I was sleeping on the couch, and we stopped speaking. my parents hung up on me when I would call.

This week, Costco, wallmart, and the groceries and pharmacies, have sold out of TP, hand sanitizer, and chlorox.
respiratory masks have been sold out for 3 weeks.
Costco - has loads of people with carts full of dry food goods and water...

I'm fully stocked, and comfortable, I can avoid crowds for months.
but It was difficult... and isolated... doing all this with the judgement from all the naysayers...
My wife is now relieved that we are so well prepared..
my family has called me and asked me to send them masks.... they've blown up my phone asking me for advice... now that the store shelves are empty...

I hope that the effects of the pandemic are minimal, and that we get thru this with minimal sickness and death, and disruption to our nation.
I thank my brothers and sisters here in the community for providing encouragement, support, and advice...

Bless all of you.. and let's hope we all stay healthy... safe... and happy.


----------



## TG

@BamaDOC I really hope your wife apologized..


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> Thanks to all the members who provided support and guidance.
> 
> When I joined a month ago, My wife and family kept telling me I was being paranoid and crazy worrying about the Coronavirus.
> When I stocked up on food, disinfectant, bleach, hand sanitizer, and medical supplies... my wife was upset, claiming I was becoming a crazy doomsday prepper.
> When I bought a dehydrator, and UV light , quarantine supplies, and backup water, power source.... I was sleeping on the couch, and we stopped speaking. my parents hung up on me when I would call.
> 
> This week, Costco, wallmart, and the groceries and pharmacies, have sold out of TP, hand sanitizer, and chlorox.
> respiratory masks have been sold out for 3 weeks.
> Costco - has loads of people with carts full of dry food goods and water...
> 
> I'm fully stocked, and comfortable, I can avoid crowds for months.
> but It was difficult... and isolated... doing all this with the judgement from all the naysayers...
> My wife is now relieved that we are so well prepared..
> my family has called me and asked me to send them masks.... they've blown up my phone asking me for advice... now that the store shelves are empty...
> 
> I hope that the effects of the pandemic are minimal, and that we get thru this with minimal sickness and death, and disruption to our nation.
> I thank my brothers and sisters here in the community for providing encouragement, support, and advice...
> 
> Bless all of you.. and let's hope we all stay healthy... safe... and happy.


 @BamaDOC

Sounds like your dedication to your plan has paid off! Great job my friend. I pray that your wife sees the benefit of a prepared lifestyle, not just for medical emergencies but for every other aspect of life!

As far as dipshit family members. I recall one situation where an inlaw decided that he did not need to prepare for anything and made a big joke on multiple family occassions to say that he was coming to our place if things got bad.

The next time he and his douchebag kids/wife visited I took a full sized picture of his face and stapled it to a rotten tree stump down my driveway. I made sure of safety and knowing my target and what was beyond it, I was settled in when they arrived. I called his phone from my porch and asked him to look for his picture on the tree stump as he passed by.

When he got to the house and everyone was safely behind me, I gave them all hearing protection, safety glasses and asked dipwad brother in law to look through the scope on my rifle...right at the photo of his ugly mug.

He returned the rifle to me and I steadied it on my knee and shot the shit out of his ugly picture down the road.

"Still planning to come here when SHTF?" I chuckled.

He's not been here since and that is certainly SLIPPY APPROVED!


----------



## TG

hahahah @Slippy


----------



## Chiefster23

@BamaDOC. If I remember correctly, you said wifey was dead set against firearms. I sincerely hope you at least got a shotgun and a good supply of shells.


----------



## paulag1955

I will say this...the COVID virus scare has convinced my husband that food preps are a necessity. He was already convinced about ammo, but was dragging his feet on food; not sure why.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> @BamaDOC
> 
> Sounds like your dedication to your plan has paid off! Great job my friend. I pray that your wife sees the benefit of a prepared lifestyle, not just for medical emergencies but for every other aspect of life!
> 
> As far as dipshit family members. I recall one situation where an inlaw decided that he did not need to prepare for anything and made a big joke on multiple family occassions to say that he was coming to our place if things got bad.
> 
> The next time he and his douchebag kids/wife visited I took a full sized picture of his face and stapled it to a rotten tree stump down my driveway. I made sure of safety and knowing my target and what was beyond it, I was settled in when they arrived. I called his phone from my porch and asked him to look for his picture on the tree stump as he passed by.
> 
> When he got to the house and everyone was safely behind me, I gave them all hearing protection, safety glasses and asked dipwad brother in law to look through the scope on my rifle...right at the photo of his ugly mug.
> 
> He returned the rifle to me and I steadied it on my knee and shot the shit out of his ugly picture down the road.
> 
> "Still planning to come here when SHTF?" I chuckled.
> 
> He's not been here since and that is certainly SLIPPY APPROVED!


Mother and father in law are dead,

their liberal Bernie Sander's suck off children know better than to ever show up here post SHTF, or anytime for that matter.

I will leave it to you of what will happen.:tango_face_wink:

Came to me begging for help and a shotgun right after 9/11 happened, gave them a mossy 12 and a 100 rounds of OO.

Also supplied them with protective masks and mopp suites,

showed them how to put them on and attach the canteen to the mask..

I played hell a couple years later to get the stuff back, she wanted my shotgun destroyed not returned.

That one is so far left, you can't believe.

She had a fit one day at the in-laws when she saw my off duty piece on my hip, was thanksgiving day.

Wanted me to take it off and put it into the truck, I told her to go F"K herself.

She thinks no cop should carry a gun, thus saving black and brown lives.

They live in a gated community with armed guards, 25 miles from Boston.


----------



## BamaDOC

thanks guys...
For now day to day life hasnt changed...
we work... kids go to school, we walk the dog, and go about our business.
but people at work, our neighbors, they are starting to panic and worry... because the store shelves are empty...
everyone else is buying tee pee.. so they should too...
it's just hysteria.. and panic...

The good news.. is the comfort and peace of mind , knowing that if the worse case scenario were to happen
we would be self sufficient, and able to hunker down for months.

as for the gun @Chiefster23 ... no she hasnt budged on that... but I'm working on it


----------



## paulag1955

BamaDOC said:


> as for the gun @Chiefster23 ... no she hasnt budged on that... but I'm working on it


Have you tried explaining how seriously you take your responsibility to protect your family and asking her to back down as a personal favor to you? So you can have peace of mind knowing that you can execute your responsibility no matter what happens?


----------



## SOCOM42

BamaDOC said:


> thanks guys...
> 
> as for the gun @Chiefster23 ... no she hasnt budged on that... but I'm working on it


Casually start showing her articles of women in self defense situations saved by a gun.

Then show her general SD stories about home invasions and burglaries.

All over time of course, the shorter the better on the time.


----------



## prepster5

It’s officially in my prov now and 4 hours away... snow day for the daughter tomorrow and watching this through the weekend.... a couple hours closer and we’re going on lockdown. My one sister tagged along to Costco the other day for a top up of my stock up and she got a little base supply, I was really happy for her. Peeking up from the sand. Since this evenings news I feel like Costco’s are going to be a shit show tomorrow like I’ve been seeing in BC and ONT. Glad to have our TP already 😂👍🏻


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> as for the gun @Chiefster23 ... no she hasnt budged on that... but I'm working on it


Ask her what she intends to do when these fine gentlemen come calling. Are you prepared to deal with these upstanding pillars of the community when they come to your door?


----------



## Mish

This is the only hand sanitizer I could find online yesterday! @Slippy I bought you a couple of bottles.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> This is the only hand sanitizer I could find online yesterday! @Slippy I bought you a couple of bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


THANKS! It will come in handy!

For some reason, I've noticed most females seem to gravitate to touching their genitalia nether-regions when they be around me! :vs_smile:


----------



## NKAWTG

Not worried at all, especially after the New England Journal of Medicine and Trump said the actual mortality rate will be less than 1%.
South Korea is reporting a 0.6% mortality rate.


----------



## paulag1955

NKAWTG said:


> Not worried at all, especially after the New England Journal of Medicine and Trump said the actual mortality rate will be less than 1%.
> South Korea is reporting a 0.6% mortality rate.


I hope that turns out to be true. In the Seattle area, though, we're seeing a mortality rate among the elderly approaching 30%.


----------



## Mish

Good luck with that. If you are following a long on Twitter you'd know that California and Oregon are a mess. No one is being tested. Drs are begging for help. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG

paulag1955 said:


> I hope that turns out to be true. In the Seattle area, though, we're seeing a mortality rate among the elderly approaching 30%.


Keep in mind those elderly were in nursing homes with preexisting medical conditions.
Even a normal flu could have killed them.


----------



## paulag1955

NKAWTG said:


> Keep in mind those elderly were in nursing homes with preexisting medical conditions.
> Even a normal flu could have killed them.


Oh, yes, for sure. Heck, a fall could have killed them. But it's a serious illness for the sick-elderly.


----------



## Smitty901

You knew it had to happen hemp hand sanitizer.


----------



## Rellgar

There is one problem with the hopeful low mortality rates coming out of South Korea. The virus has just begun and has not peaked or had many reinfection yet. Once it does and all medical facilities are o er 4un with severe and critical cases, the vast majority will not get professional treatment inside a hospital. Those low rates are for those getting the best medical care. When the majority are not getting any medical care, the mortality rate will increase by many times.


----------



## NKAWTG

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, yes, for sure. Heck, a fall could have killed them. But it's a serious illness for the sick-elderly.


True enough, I'm nearly there at 66. But I'm in good health (minus the aches and pains).


----------



## paulag1955

NKAWTG said:


> True enough, I'm nearly there at 66. But I'm in good health (minus the aches and pains).


Yes, I am 64 myself and they're saying anyone over 60 is at higher risk, but I am, like you, in relatively good health.


----------



## prepster5

Well it officially reached the city I deemed my cut off... Now wrestling with my thoughts about getting homework for the kid and doing it at home for the next foreseeable future... unsure if that’s overkill.


----------



## Hoosierboy

I'm leaving town for a week...multiple airports...not sure about that. Once I'm back at my home, I'm not concerned. I'm prepared to hole up for a year!


----------



## SGG

prepster5 said:


> Well it officially reached the city I deemed my cut off... Now wrestling with my thoughts about getting homework for the kid and doing it at home for the next foreseeable future... unsure if that's overkill.


That's over kill, just have him have some colloidal silver


----------



## MountainGirl

SGG said:


> That's over kill, just have him have some colloidal silver



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-stop-selling-fake-125-Coronavirus-cure.html


> Televangelist Jim Bakker is warned to stop selling fake $125 Coronavirus cure Silver Solution that claims it can kill the disease in 12 hours and boost your immune system by applying the gel all over your body


----------



## SGG

MountainGirl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-stop-selling-fake-125-Coronavirus-cure.html


Wow! I hope everyone that sees my post knows I was joking anyway.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## KUSA




----------



## MountainGirl

SGG said:


> Wow! I hope everyone that sees my post knows I was joking anyway.


Oh we know!! LOL
I figured your post was a poke at...what was his name?..that recently got booted out of here for pushing silver that was inhaled or something. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wounded Eagle

As seriously as I can. 

This is a lot worse than what they are leading on I strongly believe. 
China and Iran both have been called out for highly censoring the data that comes out 
so who is to say that the US FED GOV will be completely transparent? 

See if they were people would be able to take action NOW. 
However in doing so that would cause severe panic and a state of utter chaos. 
Sadly to many people are believing that if they just " wash their hands " and use sanitizer it will be fine 
and that it is only as bad as the flu I guess they missed the TRUE genetic make up of this virus. 



I wish you and your families the best in these dark times and remember we have to work together as much as we can to get the truth out there. 
The more people know the true severity of this situation the merrier. 

We can not count on the FED GOV being completely transparent and that is going to kill a lot of people. 
You will not hear about it in State news when people start croaking at a large rate. No, that will cause mass panic and they want to avoid this at all cost. 

Hm, Anyways... I hope you're all going to be safe. 

Life on the other side of this is not going to be the same as when we went into this... I promise you that.

PS: It is being said that this " Virus " is 20x deadlier than the flu, and a lot more infectious. Bill Gates went on camera and said publically that this could very well be " the once in a century pandemic we need to worry about "


Go ahead guys, look into the background of the patent and the " Even2.0.1 B. Gates " 
its a simulated event of the corona virus pandemic that goes through all steps of the consequence 

I can not post links yet and I am severly trying to get my posts up so i can ask questions as this virus outbreak in MI is imminent. 
So check out Event 201 that Gaytes foundation co hosted prior to the outbreak, simulating a pandemic outbreak that ended with 60M gone.


----------



## Mish

I got a present today! I'm not anticipating using them for the virus, but they are good to have around!
Funny, I opened the box in front of hubs and he was shocked. He was like... how did you even n know to get N95 masks?! I know my shit. Hehe









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck

......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prepster5

SGG said:


> That's over kill, just have him have some colloidal silver





MountainGirl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-stop-selling-fake-125-Coronavirus-cure.html





SGG said:


> Wow! I hope everyone that sees my post knows I was joking anyway.


just got my comp back up and running ,barely know how to work this thing through my phone... anyway i knew it was a poke at the texan guy hahaha. although an ironic thing for me is that my aunt tried to sell me on that stuff literally 15 years ago. I don't discount that it may do something... whatever that may be.... but def not what these people are claiming.. and the texan guy lol. I dunno. I don't know what to think anymore. One thing is for sure, I am seeing an ignorant asshole side of people i kind of liked over the last couple years of meeting them and knowing them and uh ya now I'm not sure I even like them at all anymore lol.


----------



## Renec

This was another wonderful thread to read thru!
This forum reminds me that there are so many great people out there willing to offer support,advice and encouragement to those seeking answers!
My Preps? More over the counter meds to combat the effects of a Flu or cold,electrolytes etc. If we get it,then we will do our best to survive it.
We are both in fairly good health and it shouldn't be a huge issue.
Hey Bamadoc....I love that you pushed thru and kept up with your preps and that your wife has come around.
as to the issue of firearms.....
I am married (second wife) and everyone that knows me know that I adore her (10 yrs and counting!). I would stand between her and Hell,if it ever comes to that.
I'm going to post this link for you to read. Read it twice.Then read it to your wife. Then go and purchase a quality shotgun and take a defensive shotgun course.
She doesn't get a choice in this.It's YOUR job to stand between your family and Hell. And PURE EVIL does walk this Earth.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheshire,_Connecticut,_home_invasion_murders
This happened on a summer day in an affluent CT neighborhood.
If it can happen to them,it can happen to you. Anytime.
I was both horrified by this and galvanized. It was time to leave the East Coast and never return.
When I met my wife,I knew that I could never let something like this ever happen to her.
Because I stand between her and this type of evil. She is now a CCW holder and has participated in several classes,defensive shotgun in particular.
Only because I can't be there every moment of every day.


----------



## MountainGirl

@Renec good post ^^. 
I'm glad you're here and posting again.


----------



## Denton

Santa Rosa County, Florida has a presumed case, so the hospitals in Dothan, Alabama are screening all who enter. 
I have an appointment this month. Being the deviant that I am, I’m thinking about coughing and wheezing when I enter the building. What can my boss do to me if I am ordered to stay home for three weeks?


----------



## BamaDOC

Denton said:


> Being the deviant that I am, I'm thinking about coughing and wheezing when I enter the building. What can my boss do to me if I am ordered to stay home for three weeks?


haha... you're sick Denton!!!
that is hilarious...
a month ago some kids faked something similar in russia, and separately on a nyc subway train... they were wearing biohazard suits and stuff... and spilled some liquid marked biohazard...
the nyc subway kids got a fine
the ones in russia were never heard from again...


----------



## BamaDOC

3/8 update.

As many of you know, if you're scouring the news reports. The Covad Virus has now reached epidemic status throughout the usa.
The majority of states have cases with self perpetuating spread. (aka not in quarantine)

Due to the lack of testing capability, we are seriously behind in diagnosing and quarantining those who are infected, tracing their contacts who also need to be self quarantined, and limiting the spread.
based on the rapid growth over the last week, the measures lag very far behind the spread. 
Before the disease can be controlled, we need to see an equal number of (people recovering + people dying) = the number of new infections in the usa.
this will signify that the spread is controlled.

In poor countries with poor health systems (IRAN), countries with crazy cults who violate health orders (S Korea), and care free populations who just dont care about the warnings (northern Italy)...
You see sustained transmission ... and eventually the straining of health officials to perform contact isolation.
when it's a dozen folks who are sick ..you have to find all the people they have been closely exposed to for 1 week say ~ 100 people per person...
if any of those contacts show sympotoms... then that's another 100 people you have to contact....
these health care workers then need to check on all those contacts each day... and instruct them to come in to be tested if they start having symptoms....
when it's a dozen folks... thats a big deal....
when its 2 dozen folks... then it increase your work by 10x
when it's 3 dozen folks it increases your work by 100x.. 
and so on and so on...

there is a breaking point where public health officials can't keep up with new cases and stop the spread...
this happened in 5 days in washington state... 
they were not prepared to deal with the nursing home residents, their families, the workers, the firefighters and paramedics who transported the patients, the hospital staff, the kids of the hospital staff, the school mates of those kids...
within a very short time, the system broke down to prevent transmission.
also several nursing home staff came down with symptoms, followed by first responders, followed by hospital staff who were not trained in using protective gear, and terminal cleans of equipment, rooms, etc...
in other words... though we had 3 months to prepare... we are woefully unprepared to deal with the flood of sick people...

conclusion : stay away from hospitals unless necessary.
in hubei province in china : epidemiologists studying the genetic makeup of transmission determined that 80% of the infections were acquired in the hospital. most likely from patient to patient spread while waiting in the ER. and from patient to staff.
I forsee something very similar here in the usa.
Hospitals need to do isolation of anyone who comes in with corona virus symptoms before they enter the building... similar to S korea, who do 'drive thru' testing in the parking lot... keeping everyone in their cars so they don't mingle .. or have contact with hospital staff.

2 Government response.
I don't want to talk politics.... too controversial.. just talk about practical evaluation and predictions of govt response....
So the bad first ..
Trump has been confusing making off the cuff comments which have contradicted policies set by the cdc, HHS, and NIH. He's just too impulsive and should be ignored, as most of his commentary is just wrong.

CDC has failed utterly in preparing for this. Diagnostic testing should have been accelerated in january when they had the genome. They ****ed up the test kits which had to be recalled, and now they are weeks behind on quarantine and control.
the lack of testing center capability is not just negligent but it's a crime. we can't even test for 1/2 of the number of symptomatic cases... hopefully this gets corrected rapidly.. as we are in the steep part of the growth curve... I have hope.. China was able to increase their testing capabilities rapidly... even though their initial response was atrocious, they rapidly ramped up their testing capability to insane numbers... authoritarian govts can do this... we need our govt to take charge and be pre emptive.. not reactionary.

Bureaucracy : the cdc nih, hhs, are still following protocols set 10 years ago during the ebola outbreak. those protocols are so rigid and cumbersome, that they've handicapped the ability of the health care system to rapidly adapt and control the outbreak.
unfortunately the changes to these protocols are slow, and they are 3 weeks late... however at least they recognize that they need to change them...

which leads me to the good...

Pence has pleasantly surprised me... CNN crucified him when he was apppointed the head of the Covad response... they were extremely critical of his history as governor during the HIV crisis. He's done a stand up job, finding good people and appointing people to task with vaccine development, coordination between the bumbling agencies, he's been good with communication, and seems to listen to the right scientists... prioritizing and understanding crisis mode means taking care of quarantine, information dissemination, emergency health resource release, and prepping the population for draconian measures such as curfews, mass quarantines, trying to calm people and prevent panicked buying... (damn wish I bought costco stock)

We have the greatest health care system in the world.. despite what bernie would have you believe.
the survival so far has mimicked what we would expect... younger people will get a cold.. older people ... >70 ... will get very sick... 
for those with respiratory issues (smokers) and heart issues... the prolonged illness overwhelms them. but early treatment seems to help them survive long enough for their immune systems to catch up.

other good news..
the virus has mutated into several forms... but none of them seem to be any more fatal...
most people still have minor to no symptoms.
China was able to significantly reduce their transmission with Draconian measures... mass quarantines, martial law, prioritizing health care resources to those expected to survive, and not wasting resources on those not expected, travel restrictions, work shutdowns, and strict media censorship. that is probably the best news for the world for two reasons...

1 it shows that with strong leadership and the populations cooperation the epidemic in the USA can be stopped.
2 the hit on the us economy will be limited, as chinas supply of manufactured goods will resume soon.
3 hopefully the usa will rethink its supply chain, and increase domestic manufacturing, and have backup suppliers not dependent on one nation.
4 we have a model for how we can control spread, and change our policies . and learn from those who failed (iran, italy)

For those of you who have prepared and are ready to wait things out... I think the transmission will slow down as the weather warms... I don't see why this virus wouldnt be subject to the same environmental conditions from warmer weather.
Just like the cold slows down during warmer weather months.. this will too... there will be outbreaks... and I assume it will pop its head back up in the fall... but i think the transmisison will significantly slow down due to unfavorable conditions for the virus on fomites.. Ie ... it dies faster on surfaces and in the air (more sunlight, warmer temps, faster breakdown of it's membrane, more difficult for it to infect people)

for those of you who are scared... and wondering what can you do...
transmission is just like a cold virus...
you cant get it from your hands
you cant get it from your skin...
you cant get it from being in the same state with someone....

it is transmitted thru your nose.. mouth ... and mucosal membranes..
dont pick your nose...
dont touch *anything you eat.. anything you eat with.. or use for food prep* without washing first.... people forget this and touch their phones again.. touch chairs.. menus... books.. tv remotes.. etc... when you eat.. wash first.. and eat... get in the habit of removing all electronics from the dinner table. that phone is probably the dirtiest thing you carry around.

wash your hands frequently and watch a video on how to do so in a public washroom... anything you touch can have germs... including the faucet knobs.. the soap dispenser.. the paper towel dispenser.. and the door handle on the way out...
watch a video on how to wash without contaminating yourself turning off the water, drying, and on the way out....

minimize your trips out
minimize being in inclosed places with others.. elevators... cars with strangers... buses... trains... planes... sporting events..

my guess is kids will be a big vector of transmission...
they just dont understand how to not get sick... day care and schools... will be huge huge huge factors for spread...
When my kids were in day care.. parents used to drop of sick kids all the time... pissed me off.... we would keep our kids home.. do sick days... try to be responsible... and others would just try to give them tylenol so their temps would be normal when they dropped them off.. knowing they were contagious....

people suck... and they dont care about others...
the stress to work... and have your kids at school will be huge..
if you can... keep them home... or they will be bringing it home.

for viral infections...
SLEEP frequently and long.
keep warm - viruses dont like warm temperatures.. thats why we have fevers... to make our bodies poor hosts..
drink frequently - dehydration leads to weakness, organ failure.
nutrition - even if you feel like crap... you need to take in nutrition.. chicken noodle soup .. anything liquid which you can drink... it sucks to swallow with a sore throat.. so keep it easy.
get an electric blanket, or electric heating pad... youll have chills... but the warmer you are .. the less miserable youll be
dont take tylenol or ibuprofen unless your temp gets over 102 , or you really cant sleep. fevers shorten duration of viral illnesses.
wear a mask so you dont spread respiratory droplets when you cough... - make several out of tee shirts.. or use a bunch of bandanas... 
each cough will make it airborne... a mask will capture that... and its better than coughing on your hand and touching everything in your house.

eat alone
sleep alone.. vent the air outside with a bathroom fan, or window fan
if you have a uv-c light decon the sick room, when you leave.
stay upright / vertical/ and walk around ... dont just lay in bed.

keep in the back of your mind... once you get it... and get over it... you'll develop an immunity to it...
I expect to get it... I'm 100% sure I will get it... I'm a health care worker, and chances are.. I'll be exposed in the next 10 days.
but after i recover... i know the next time i get it.. it'll be nothing more than a runny nose...

Be strong people.. We'll get thru it..


----------



## Prepared One

Well if nothing else this China bug is a study in the human condition. If anyone has any doubts about what really will happen when the real shit hits the blades then they have their collective heads stuck in the sand. Fighting over toilet paper says all you need to know about the human condition. Can you just imagine what people will do during a real crises of any real magnitude?

PREPARE!

https://www.theamericanmirror.com/2...ow-punches-over-toilet-paper-another-tasered/


----------



## Tango2X

Lots of people are taking the Virus seriously, and, becoming preppers.


----------



## MountainGirl

@*BamaDOC*

Wonderful informative posts - THANKS!

In it, you said:

older people ... >70 ... will get very sick... 
for those with respiratory issues (smokers) and heart issues... the prolonged illness overwhelms them. but *early treatment* seems to help them survive long enough for their immune systems to catch up.

~ and ~

for viral infections...
SLEEP frequently and long.
keep warm - viruses dont like warm temperatures.. thats why we have fevers... to make our bodies poor hosts..
drink frequently - dehydration leads to weakness, organ failure.
nutrition - even if you feel like crap... you need to take in nutrition.. chicken noodle soup .. anything liquid which you can drink... it sucks to swallow with a sore throat.. so keep it easy.
get an electric blanket, or electric heating pad... youll have chills... but the warmer you are .. the less miserable youll be
dont take tylenol or ibuprofen unless your temp gets over 102 , or you really cant sleep. fevers shorten duration of viral illnesses.
wear a mask so you dont spread respiratory droplets when you cough... - make several out of tee shirts.. or use a bunch of bandanas... 
each cough will make it airborne... a mask will capture that... and its better than coughing on your hand and touching everything in your house.

****************
My question is - what all early treatment are hospitals providing, other than doing the things you listed just above? Would it be reacting to other issues if/when they come up that was caused by the virus, rather than 'treating' for the virus itself? We'll be healing up here at home and I'm wondering if there's anything more we can do, here. The information you gave above is gold for us; most appreciated.

Thanks!
​


----------



## KUSA




----------



## paulag1955

Included in the poor response regarding Life Care Center in Kirkland, Washington, is the thing that is most troubling to me: Staff are being allowed to come and go for work. @BamaDOC can you explain to me why this isn't a terrible idea if, in fact, it isn't? I'll admit that I don't live far from that facility and at least some of the staff probably shop at the same stores I do so I'm extra bothered by this.


----------



## BamaDOC

MountainGirl said:


> @*BamaDOC*
> 
> Wonderful informative posts - THANKS!
> 
> In it, you said:
> 
> older people ... >70 ... will get very sick...
> for those with respiratory issues (smokers) and heart issues... the prolonged illness overwhelms them. but *early treatment* seems to help them survive long enough for their immune systems to catch up.
> 
> ~ and ~
> 
> for viral infections...
> SLEEP frequently and long.
> keep warm - viruses dont like warm temperatures.. thats why we have fevers... to make our bodies poor hosts..
> drink frequently - dehydration leads to weakness, organ failure.
> nutrition - even if you feel like crap... you need to take in nutrition.. chicken noodle soup .. anything liquid which you can drink... it sucks to swallow with a sore throat.. so keep it easy.
> get an electric blanket, or electric heating pad... youll have chills... but the warmer you are .. the less miserable youll be
> dont take tylenol or ibuprofen unless your temp gets over 102 , or you really cant sleep. fevers shorten duration of viral illnesses.
> wear a mask so you dont spread respiratory droplets when you cough... - make several out of tee shirts.. or use a bunch of bandanas...
> each cough will make it airborne... a mask will capture that... and its better than coughing on your hand and touching everything in your house.
> 
> ****************
> My question is - what all early treatment are hospitals providing, other than doing the things you listed just above? Would it be reacting to other issues if/when they come up that was caused by the virus, rather than 'treating' for the virus itself? We'll be healing up here at home and I'm wondering if there's anything more we can do, here. The information you gave above is gold for us; most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> ​


most of the care is in the ICU setting.
in patients with respiratory problems. aka chronic lung disease... their lung function is diminished from years of tobacco damage.
their oxygen levels are very low ~50% compared to normal people... so they don't have the reserve to tolerate chest infections.

older people with heart and lung conditions...
and older people in general mount weaker responses.. and slower responses to infection...

allowing this particular virus to spread to the lungs.
normally the common cold is an upper respiratory tract infection which affects the airways above the vocal cords... think sore throat... runny nose.. cough ..sneeze...
lower respiratory tract infections are much more serious... bronchitis.. pneumonia...
covid has a rapid progressive pneumonia which dramatically reduces the lungs ability to exchange oxygen. and carbon dioxide, due to the accumulation of fluid in the lungs.

your question about early hospital care involves
supportive treatment as mentioned before.

antivirals (anti HIV drugs)... and some new experimental . show promise but are in very limited supply
oxygen supplementation
positive pressure ventilation (bipap cpap)
ventilatory support.
nitric oxide, and inhaled prostaglandins - improve oxygenation

and the extreme/ hail mary /... last ditch thing... lung bypass (ecmo) extracorporeal membrane oxygenation. - oxygenating the blood directly .. bypassing the lung.

the issue with these treatments... are that hospitals have the ability to surge , handle ~10-50% more patients than normal for small periods of time.
they can give people oxygen in most patient rooms
they can give meds in most rooms. but are limited by drugs.
icu beds are severely limited and can only be surged to a small degree, based on limitations on the number of nurses and docs and respiratory therapists.
ventillators are very limited in number.
and only advanced tertiary (big) hospitals have capacity for ecmo.. and a limited number of those patients due to the number of machines and staff.

In china, to reallocate their health care resources .. they made very tough choices.
they let the old and sick die.. and quarantined them rather than treat
they chose to treat those who were likely to benefit.
they cancelled elective surgeries... and only did emergency care for non corona pts... this severely impacted other diseases like cancer, and heart disease, diabetes, etc...
they re assigned all health care providers regardless of specialty to care for corona virus pts.
they stockpiled and controlled meds, masks, supplies. (already happening in the usa)
they forcibly quarantined sick people, and severely limited travel , work, public gatherings, and communication.

hope this answered your question @MountainGirl


----------



## BamaDOC

paulag1955 said:


> Included in the poor response regarding Life Care Center in Kirkland, Washington, is the thing that is most troubling to me: Staff are being allowed to come and go for work. @BamaDOC can you explain to me why this isn't a terrible idea if, in fact, it isn't? I'll admit that I don't live far from that facility and at least some of the staff probably shop at the same stores I do so I'm extra bothered by this.


the only way to stop a pandemic is contact isolation, and immediate quarantine.
that means.. if youve been exposed.. you stay isolated for 14 days or more till you prove you are no longer contagious.
those who continue to go back and forth risk transmitting virus to those they work with, they touch things and contaminate surfaces..

remember the cruise ship in japan?
The passengers they stayed in their rooms, but the staff had to serve food, prepare food, clean, and wander around the ship.
that was one sick passenger that sickened a few staff members who spread it to hundreds of passengers.
the virus doesnt care who you are... 
if youre exposed you need to be isolated.
the longer we can slow down the spread, the more time it buys for vaccine development.

if the NIH , FDA, and cdc would get their heads out of their butts (no swearing here @Denton)
and loosen up restrictions on vaccine development and testing, we can start accelerated trials earlier...
for now it's all by the book... slowing down all development, despite the need for speed...


----------



## paulag1955

BamaDOC said:


> the only way to stop a pandemic is contact isolation, and immediate quarantine.
> that means.. if youve been exposed.. you stay isolated for 14 days or more till you prove you are no longer contagious.
> those who continue to go back and forth risk transmitting virus to those they work with, they touch things and contaminate surfaces..
> 
> remember the cruise ship in japan?
> The passengers they stayed in their rooms, but the staff had to serve food, prepare food, clean, and wander around the ship.
> that was one sick passenger that sickened a few staff members who spread it to hundreds of passengers.
> the virus doesnt care who you are...
> if youre exposed you need to be isolated.
> the longer we can slow down the spread, the more time it buys for vaccine development.
> 
> if the NIH , FDA, and cdc would get their heads out of their butts (no swearing here @Denton)
> and loosen up restrictions on vaccine development and testing, we can start accelerated trials earlier...
> for now it's all by the book... slowing down all development, despite the need for speed...


So it is a terrible idea, then.


----------



## paulag1955

And here's a nurse who's been working at Life Care Center since Tuesday, standing only a couple of feet away from a gaggle of reporters, talking. Getting her germs all over their microphones. I wish I could swear on this site, because I have some choice things to say about this. It will suffice to say, "Could those reporters be any stupider?"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236754325470187520


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> .. I'll admit that I don't live far from that facility and at least some of the staff probably shop at the same stores I do so I'm extra bothered by this.


Maybe time for you to shop somewhere a lot farther away... but as things are as you said in your last post - it might not matter anymore. Glad you're stocked up. We've got one more town trip tomorrow - then we're in for a while.


----------



## MountainGirl

Thank you @BamaDOC yes, you did answer my questions fully and clearly. 
Now I know what we'll need to do; whether it works or not - will be in God's hands.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe time for you to shop somewhere a lot farther away... but as things are as you said in your last post - it might not matter anymore. Glad you're stocked up. We've got one more town trip tomorrow - then we're in for a while.


Because housing costs in the Seattle/Bellevue/Kirkland/Redmond area are so high, people tend to live quite a distance from where they work. So I think you'd have to go _really_ far. Not that I wouldn't consider it anyway.


----------



## prepster5

is anyone else going to keep their elemetary school kid home from school for awhile? Would you if you had kids that age? I am going to request work for home...


----------



## BamaDOC

prepster5 said:


> is anyone else going to keep their elemetary school kid home from school for awhile? Would you if you had kids that age? I am going to request work for home...


I suspect the schools will switch to virtual class rooms before the end of march


----------



## MountainGirl

BamaDOC said:


> I suspect the schools will switch to virtual class rooms before the end of march


Many up here already have/are, at the university level.

Actually, this might prompt a large and permanent switch to virtual instruction...especially with 5G coming online, the net would be able to handle the increase in traffic.. lots of dynamics involved, maybe worth exploring in a different thread. This situation would be a good test case for doing that, for sure.


----------



## paulag1955

BamaDOC said:


> I suspect the schools will switch to virtual class rooms before the end of march


That is what Northshore School District in Bothell, WA, is doing starting tomorrow. I have NO IDEA how they got it set up so fast.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Many up here already have/are, at the university level.
> 
> Actually, this might prompt a large and permanent switch to virtual instruction...especially with 5G coming online, the net would be able to handle the increase in traffic.. lots of dynamics involved, maybe worth exploring in a different thread. This situation would be a good test case for doing that, for sure.


There was virtually no traffic in Seattle toward the end of last week. I suspect there are many people working from home right now who aren't going to want to go back to working at the office. For some people, no commute probably gives them back three hours a day.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> There was virtually no traffic in Seattle toward the end of last week. I suspect there are many people working from home right now who aren't going to want to go back to working at the office. For some people, no commute probably gives them back three hours a day.


And gives them the opportunity to watch their own kids - who might also be home - tele-learning.


----------



## Jp4GA

Not yet. I am a teacher and am following the news and cases in our area carefully. Our school system has online teaching and learning in place for emergencies. We have been told we will close if needed. So far we have 2 cases in a nearby county but none in our own. I am telling my daughter to wash her hands and keep them out of her mouth, and no sharing food or drinks with others. If the time comes, I will decide that she and i will stay home, but that time is not yet here (for us).


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Shelterinplace1963

Good Afternoon

I seem to remember seeing some CDC ticker on this forum thread and it had a picture of the US with Cases in red. Now I can't find it...

Thanks


----------



## MountainGirl

Shelterinplace1963 said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> I seem to remember seeing some CDC ticker on this forum thread and it had a picture of the US with Cases in red. Now I can't find it...
> 
> Thanks


Hi - try here:
It has a desktop and mobile version, kept up to date.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/


----------



## Shelterinplace1963

Thank you!!


----------



## Tango2X

I have said, from the beginning of this virus , the virus may not be a big deal-- but-- the economic impact will be HUGE!!
Are you paying attention?


----------



## BamaDOC

3/11 update

as I mentioned before in my last post expect a large surge of positive cases this week.
Labsource and quest... as well as a number of other commercial laboratory firms have acquired the ability to test for the virus monday of this week.
Prior to this there were only ~1850 total tests... as the testing denominator increases.. it will seem like the number is exploding... more likely it's more of a reflection of the ability to test has caught more cases that went undiagnosed...
in other words - don't panic

There is some recent data on the hardiness of the virus which accounts for its spread.
it appears the virus can live airborn after coughing sneezing for up to 3 hrs.
this will vary based on conditions (temperature, humidity, uv light, etc)
but that means that it CAN BE SPREAD BY CLOSE PROXIMITY (enclosed space ie.. cars. planes. trains, and rooms)

the scarier thing is that it can remain alive on surfaces for DAYS. multiple days.
that means the best bet is for infected people to remain in isolation, in a negative pressure room, cut off from non infected people (ventillation, contact, meals, bathrooms, and laundry)
please see my earlier posts on isolation rooms, how to set them up, and instructions from the cdc on how to properly doff ppe (personal protective equipment)

I just read reports from an italian doctor ... it sounds very bad...
their health care system , and population had a very carefree attitude about the warnings... just as the USA and the govt has shown.
now their doctors nurses, hospitals are overwhelmed, they are short on supplies, with no more supplies coming.
they have to choose who will receive care, and who will die... as there are not enough ventilators or medicine or staff to take care of everyone.

I know I will survive, as I am young, very healthy, and a nonsmoker.. but if I get sick... and choose to go to the gym, movies, stores, concerts, ball games..
I may unknowingly infect AND KILL.. little old ladies.. and others who will not tolerate infection.

this is the time to do social isolation and minimize crowds and unnecessary travel and excusions.
THIS IS NOT HYPE
THIS IS NOT PANIC
THIS IS NOT OVER REACTION.
this doctor was describing having to choose which patient got the last ventilator.. a 40 yr old father of 2, a 40 year healthy fit male, and a 60 yr old with high blood pressure, there are 15 other people in the hallway with the same level of sickness.
This is why WUHAN had such a high level of mortality compared to other provinces in china.

I pray we all get thru this with the minimal amount of human suffering.
I pray people act responsibly and dont place others at risk...
I dont have alotta hope this will happen though....


----------



## Limit Killer

Still not concerned. Is it infectious? Sure. Is it deadly? Not enough for me to change the way I was living before it came around.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Demitri.14

I ordered an 80 roll case of TP. I Told the wife we should put an outhouse out back then we could use newspaper, but she does not think the neighbors would approve


----------



## prepster5

its officially gotten very close to us, not in the town where i frequent for groceries YET (or confirmed anyway)... glad to have been prepared for awhile already.. but sure enough my sisters husband has been exposed via someone at the rink he works at a couple hours away. i was semi facetious when i said to the fam awhile ago we might not be having any visitors for while, and now we will not be having any for sure. No one in my fam cares. Despite going to costco with me a few weeks ago, my sister claims her chances were better contracting it at walmart this week than from her husband. I am stupored at why she was there, defeats the purpose entirely of our trip and the denial / ignorance.. she is even less concerned about it now than she was 3 weeks ago. All the media and people sides they are taking (and the flagrance) is really starting to get to me. We are recluse anyway but now i am just an angry recluse hahaha. We have been doing homework with our daughter at home over the last couple weeks and low and behold she is doing better in math now than she was at school. hm. just trying to remove ourselves from this virus equation as much as possible.


----------



## Annie

Demitri.14 said:


> I ordered an 80 roll case of TP. I Told the wife we should put an outhouse out back then we could use newspaper, but she does not think the neighbors would approve


There's finally a good use for granny's NYTimes besides fish wrap. Backup t.p.!


----------



## RubberDuck

....


----------



## bigwheel

prepster5 said:


> What have you done to prep for this, if anything?


I've got a hefty supply of good tobacco and tubes to barter rolled cigarettes for food and water etc. Got two hand crankers and a fancy electric model that can run off my car battery through an inverter and an extension cord. We have some out of date canned goods in the prepper shed/mancave. Hopefully the mass hysteria wont last too long but ya just never know. God is running this show.


----------



## hawgrider

bigwheel said:


> I've got a hefty supply of good tobacco and tubes to barter rolled cigarettes for food and water etc. Got two hand crankers and a fancy electric model that can run off my car battery through an inverter and an extension cord. We have some out of date canned goods in the prepper shed/mancave. Hopefully the mass hysteria wont last too long but ya just never know. God is running this show.


I have toilet paper Lol! Bada boom bada bing !


----------



## RubberDuck

bigwheel said:


> I've got a hefty supply of good tobacco and tubes to barter rolled cigarettes for food and water etc. Got two hand crankers and a fancy electric model that can run off my car battery through an inverter and an extension cord. We have some out of date canned goods in the prepper shed/mancave. Hopefully the mass hysteria wont last too long but ya just never know. God is running this show.


Cigarettes will not be even close to being a barter item during this and in a real shtf it would be months before they would possibly be worth something. However tobacco will not disappear and can be grown in the south this isn't prison your eggs fell in the wrong basket.


----------



## SGG

RubberDuck said:


> Cigarettes will not be even close to being a barter item during this and in a real shtf it would be months before they would possibly be worth something, this isn't prison your eggs fell in the wrong basket.


Wrong. Not every smoker has cartons on hand. I usually buy two packs at a time. I would run out pretty quickly if things got shut down.


----------



## SOCOM42

SGG said:


> Wrong. Not every smoker has cartons on hand. I usually buy two packs at a time. I would run out pretty quickly if things got shut down.


None of my business, but, it might be a good time to quit.

I quit 32 years ago last january, three packs a day.

Went cold turkey, no one would believe I would do it.

Well it is past 32 years and I and my lungs are happy for the move.

I use to get them at the Ft. Devens commissary or the PX or both 4 cartons at a time.

They were $.25 a pack IIRC, now what $5.00 a pack?

They were $.12 a pack when I first went in the army in 1960.

Plus we had all those stuffed in the C-rat acc. packet.


----------



## MountainGirl

SGG said:


> Wrong. Not every smoker has cartons on hand. I usually buy two packs at a time. I would run out pretty quickly if things got shut down.


I bought 6 cartons, the last I'll ever buy, which will more than hold me until late-summer - when I can harvest/dry my first go at kinnikinnick. Our mountain is covered with it. Any tobacco left over by then will be sacrificed to the gods.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> I bought 6 cartons, the last I'll ever buy, which will more than hold me until late-summer - when I can harvest/dry my first go at kinnikinnick. Our mountain is covered with it. Any tobacco left over by then will be sacrificed to the gods.


Kinnikinnick as a replacement for tobacco?


----------



## SGG

SOCOM42 said:


> None of my business, but, it might be a good time to quit.
> 
> I quit 32 years ago last january, three packs a day.
> 
> Went cold turkey, no one would believe I would do it.
> 
> Well it is past 32 years and I and my lung are happy for the move.
> 
> I use to get them at the Ft. Devens commissary or the PX or both 4 cartons at a time.
> 
> They were $.25 a pack IIRC, now what $5.00 a pack?
> 
> They were $.12 a pack when I first went in the army in 1960.
> 
> Plus we had all those stuffed in the C-rat acc. packet.


I'm glad you were able to quit it is a horrible habit with only negative effects. I smoke about a half a pack a day and have for 15 years. It is hard to quit and I try fairly often to cut back. I did buy one carton just in case but if some sort of quarantine runs longer it is something I will be able to let go in a situation like that without much of a struggle. I'm really interested in @hawgrider 's rolling your own thread. If I get into rolling my own I will probably never quit.


----------



## paulag1955

I don't smoke and never have, but I'm considering growing tobacco for use as a trade item.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Kinnikinnick as a replacement for tobacco?


As a replacement for something to smoke on occasion, but not the frequency of an even trade. 
And, to clarify, it's bearberry that's abundant up here, the main ingredient in kinnikinnick; a few other things that grow around here will be blended in. This coming summer will be an experimenting/ learning time for me on this!


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I don't smoke and never have, but I'm considering growing tobacco for use as a trade item.


Might be the wrong environment up here for that? Dunno. Are there tobacco growers in WA state?


----------



## MountainGirl

@SGG - pssst..i think it's bigwheel's roll your own thread. Hawg just bbq's & drinks.


----------



## SGG

MountainGirl said:


> @SGG - pssst..i think it's bigwheel's roll your own thread. Hawg just bbq's & drinks.


Oops lol thanks
They meant what I knew


----------



## hawgrider

SGG said:


> I'm glad you were able to quit it is a horrible habit with only negative effects. I smoke about a half a pack a day and have for 15 years. It is hard to quit and I try fairly often to cut back. I did buy one carton just in case but if some sort of quarantine runs longer it is something I will be able to let go in a situation like that without much of a struggle. I'm really interested in @hawgrider 's rolling your own thread. If I get into rolling my own I will probably never quit.


I beilve that's Bigwheels thread ? Not mine but I've been rolling my own for the last 10 maybe 15 years.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Might be the wrong environment up here for that? Dunno. Are there tobacco growers in WA state?


I don't think there are any tobacco growers in Washington, but I might be able to pull it off on a small scale in Grand Coulee.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> As a replacement for something to smoke on occasion, but not the frequency of an even trade.
> And, to clarify, it's bearberry that's abundant up here, the main ingredient in kinnikinnick; a few other things that grow around here will be blended in. This coming summer will be an experimenting/ learning time for me on this!


Kinnikinnick is a common name for uva-ursi (bearberry) so I assumed you were referring to the shrub. I had never heard it used any other way until now. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Smitty901

High end tobacco is grown in Wisconsin. Of course what use to be a money maker if you had an allotment to grow it has now become all most worthless. I would think it could be grown in Washington State. Last thing I will be doing post SHTF is taking up smoking anything other than ham,beef and fish.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> High end tobacco is grown in Wisconsin. Of course what use to be a money maker if you had an allotment to grow it has now become all most worthless. I would think it could be grown in Washington State. Last thing I will be doing post SHTF is taking up smoking anything other than ham,beef and fish.


Both my parents smoked while I was growing up, and my sister started smoking as a teen. It never appealed to me. My father quit cold turkey when I was around 15. If you can believe it, my sister didn't even quit after watching our mother die of emphysema. She did finally quit, though, when she married a guy who was a heart/lung transplant recipient. (And if any of you can spare some prayers for Kurt during this COVID mess, I'd appreciate it.)


----------



## watcher

When the 1st responders fail to show up for work and the food stops arriving then we may need all of our skills to survive...Lets pray that does not happen..


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> Both my parents smoked while I was growing up, and my sister started smoking as a teen. It never appealed to me. My father quit cold turkey when I was around 15. If you can believe it, my sister didn't even quit after watching our mother die of emphysema. She did finally quit, though, when she married a guy who was a heart/lung transplant recipient. (And if any of you can spare some prayers for Kurt during this COVID mess, I'd appreciate it.)


Will do!


----------



## prepster5

all schools in the province shut down indefinitely. glad we won't be missing anymore school and glad this is happening. i imagine its going to be really hard for a number of folks but this is the only way we can contain it :/


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Will do!


Thank you.


----------



## SOCOM42

SGG said:


> I'm glad you were able to quit it is a horrible habit with only negative effects. I smoke about a half a pack a day and have for 15 years. It is hard to quit and I try fairly often to cut back. I did buy one carton just in case but if some sort of quarantine runs longer it is something I will be able to let go in a situation like that without much of a struggle. I'm really interested in @hawgrider 's rolling your own thread. If I get into rolling my own I will probably never quit.


Well it took some doing to get started, reducing did not help one bit either.

My father, both grandfathers, one great grandfather and one uncle died from lung cancer.

I got serious about it when the wife was pregnant with our daughter, was my motivation that was lacking before.


----------



## shotlady

I must admit i'm not really sure what to think about this... Is it finally here or is it all bs?


----------



## SOCOM42

shotlady said:


> I must admit i'm not really sure what to think about this... Is it finally here or is it all bs?


It is getting crazy here, a week ago we had 1 case, 3 days ago it was 83, yesterday is was 138 cases.

There was a speculation on local news that cases will triple in a week.

Most schools, are either closed or closing, with each act the rush on food and TP happens.

The guv declares a state of emergency and the sheep stampede some more.

The largest school system in the state, U Mass, has online for students only, no campus presence, effecting 40,000 I think.

A friend works there and he is still going to the lab every day, ghost town he said.

No doubt the panic and cases will increase over the next couple of weeks, along with the sheeps insanity.

Found an unopened case of a gallon of lab grade ethyl alcohol @ 95% for my lab experiments,

don't need to use the 190 proof drinking stuff for anymore sanitizer.


----------



## Piratesailor

taking it very serious.... since I have asthma. Also read in the news today that the state of Texas may recommend cancelling the remaining school session but will leave it up to the local school districts. 

and on that fine news.... my wife informed me this morning that one of the daughter has symptoms and will be getting tested today. We weren't exposed to her thankfully but we're being cautious. We are hoping it's just a normal flu/bug and not covid. She's young (mid-30's) and healthy so we feel good about her health and risk level. It's those around her.


----------



## paulag1955

People are taking it seriously. Even Chewy is experiencing shipping delays now.


----------



## Chiefster23

Chewy told us possibly one week delay for our pet food.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> Chewy told us possibly one week delay for our pet food.


They just told me four to six days. We'll see. I needed to order more digestive enzymes for one of my dogs so I added food in order to get free shipping. I don't have a desperate need for either, just topping off the tank, so to speak.


----------



## Chiefster23

I stopped at Petco last nite at 7:30 pm. The store had no shoppers and was very well stocked. I bought the pet food there and cancelled chewy this morning. 
I stopped into a regional (local) grocery store this morning right at opening time. The store was busy but very well stocked. The only thing I couldn’t get was raisin cookies. Can’t go thru a lock down without raisin cookies!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I'm glad I made the decision a few years ago to start prepping and I'm darn sure glad I read the warning signs correctly back in January and started getting ready for this mess. Sunday I went to Krogers, the fresh meat dept, canned goods, and frozen foods looked like a swarm of locusts had gone through. I didn't even bother checking the toilet paper, hand sanitizer, or wipes dept. Additionally I saw pictures posted from our local Academy where ammunition appears to be as scarce as toilet paper is. Settle in folks, its going to be a rough few weeks.


----------



## ANGWife

Funny to read this now that we are a few months in since it was posted. As someone else said, I am glad I started prepping years ago and had foresight with this back in January. I started adding some things to my supplies that were lacking. I was scheduled for surgery March 5, so I knew I would be down for a fee weeks and unable to do anything so I did even more prepping in Feb before it was on “normal folks” radars. Good thing, because then went batshit crazy a few weeks later and wiped out the stores (like most of us here always knew they would if something “bad” happened).

As I am high risk (asthma), I ordered extra meds in Feb as well as stocked up on flu/cold meds, ibuprofen, extra gloves and first aid supplies. I did not want to have to leave the house if necessary. I we t through my supplies and took inventory. Fast forward to today, hubby hit a grocery store this am for a couple things and there was a line out the door and around the side! Sent me a pic and I said gtfo of there! Didn’t want him anywhere near it. Technically, we would be fine without the things he was buying as we have food stored.

The thing that has bothered/concerned me is how everyone is blaming “hoarders” for the shelves being bare. They are trying to blame preppers imo and that is bullshit. Many of us have been prepping for YEARS, so we were the ones NOT in the store when the shelves were wiped out during their panic buying. We were already prepared! And to hear people say we should not have gloves or masks... again, I bought mine YEARS ago. I bought one box of gloves in Feb as I was having surgery and hubby was going to have to help with dressings. If everyone was better prepared and had some good/supplies stored BEFORE a pandemic (or hurricane/blizzard etc), there would not be all the panic buying and craziness (one would hope anyway). I hope people start to see it is important to be prepared in advance of issues. Just my opinion.


----------

